# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو یا پزشکی؟ انتخاب شما کدومه؟

## Hassan the bald

سلام برای کسی که از درس چند سال دور بوده ولی امسال رتبش به پزشکی و دارو سراسری میخوره کدوم بهتره؟ عاقلانست که توی ۲۴ سالگی وارد رشته ی پزشکی شد؟ چون باهرکی صحبت میکنم منو بیشتر گمراه میکنند.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## بهار99

> سلام برای کسی که از درس چند سال دور بوده ولی امسال رتبش به پزشکی و دارو سراسری میخوره کدوم بهتره؟ عاقلانست که توی ۲۴ سالگی وارد رشته ی پزشکی شد؟ چون باهرکی صحبت میکنم منو بیشتر گمراه میکنند.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


سلام ببین به کدومش علاقه داری اصلا از اینده چی میخوای کدوم رشته تورو میتونه خوشحال کنه اگه 2سال پیش اینو از من میپرسیدی میگفتم دارو ولی من این رشته رو خوندم دیدم بادرساش نمی تونم رابطه برقرار کنم درسای پزشکی برام خیلی جذاب ترن البته این نظر منه

----------


## .miracle.

*داروسازی هم رشته خیلی خوبیه، میتونی زودتر به درآمد برسی، اما خب درس هاش یکم سبک خاصی داره( خودم اصلا نمیتونم اون همه حفظیات بخونم، مثلا کلی شیمی و بیوشیمی اینا دارن)، خواستین واحد هاشونو نگاه کنین، قسمتی از کتاب هاشونو ببینین، که اصلا درس هاشون رو دوست دارید یا نه
برای پزشکی هم همینطور
ولی خب اگر براتون مهمه که زود به درآمد برسید باید مد نظر داشته باشید که راه پزشکی یکم طولانیه، وگرنه هر دوتا رشته خیلی عالین*

----------


## Noo$hin

این دوتا خیلی لاهم فرق دارن پس کاملا میتونی بفهمی کدوم رو ترجیح میدی اصلا سن مهم نیس

----------


## katy perry

> سلام ببین به کدومش علاقه داری اصلا از اینده چی میخوای کدوم رشته تورو میتونه خوشحال کنه اگه 2سال پیش اینو از من میپرسیدی میگفتم دارو ولی من این رشته رو خوندم دیدم بادرساش نمی تونم رابطه برقرار کنم درسای پزشکی برام خیلی جذاب ترن البته این نظر منه


سلام. میشه یکم درباره این رشته توضیح بدین؟درباره همه چیش اگه لطف کنید؟ دوره ش 5.5 ساله؟ آخه بعضا 5.5 تموم نمیکنن گویا درساشون خیلی سنگینه...ممنون

----------


## بهار99

> سلام. میشه یکم درباره این رشته توضیح بدین؟درباره همه چیش اگه لطف کنید؟ دوره ش 5.5 ساله؟ آخه بعضا 5.5 تموم نمیکنن گویا درساشون خیلی سنگینه...ممنون


نه شش ساله یک سری نوابغ شاید بتونن 5.5ساله تموم کنن که تعدادشون واقعا خیلی کمه درساش هم فوق العاده سختن شما همون 6سال رو حساب کنین

----------


## Hassan the bald

> سلام ببین به کدومش علاقه داری اصلا از اینده چی میخوای کدوم رشته تورو میتونه خوشحال کنه اگه 2سال پیش اینو از من میپرسیدی میگفتم دارو ولی من این رشته رو خوندم دیدم بادرساش نمی تونم رابطه برقرار کنم درسای پزشکی برام خیلی جذاب ترن البته این نظر منه


ممنون از راهنماییتون . من راستش رشتم مهندسی برق بوده و هیچ پیش زمینه ذهنی از درس ها ندارم که چجورین و کلا توی فامیل ما هیچ کس این سه رشته نخونده و من به امید خدا اولیشم . و فقط از هر کسی پرسیدم آیه یاس خوندن برای پزشکی و وقتی گفتم علاقه دارم گفتن کنجکاوی و علاقه نداری حتی پزشک متخصص رادیولوژی که همه چی رو یک ضرب قبول شده بود. به نظر شما چطور آگاهیمو بیشتر کنم؟

----------


## katy perry

> نه شش ساله یک سری نوابغ شاید بتونن 5.5ساله تموم کنن که تعدادشون واقعا خیلی کمه درساش هم فوق العاده سختن شما همون 6سال رو حساب کنین


من از پشت مانیتور سختی درسارو حس کردم و میخکوب شدم...
همون پزشکی پس واقعا بهتره: :Yahoo (15):  ممنونم ازتون، کوتاه مختصر مفید...

----------


## katy perry

> سلام برای کسی که از درس چند سال دور بوده ولی امسال رتبش به پزشکی و دارو سراسری میخوره کدوم بهتره؟ عاقلانست که توی ۲۴ سالگی وارد رشته ی پزشکی شد؟ چون باهرکی صحبت میکنم منو بیشتر گمراه میکنند.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


سلام..خیلی خوبه که رتبتون به پزشکی و دارو میخوره تبریک واقعا...سنتون خوبه که، من با 31-32 سال سن وسوسه ورود به پزشکی رهام نمیکنه شما با 24 سال سن فکر میکنید دیر شده؟ هر دوشون عالین برای شما...دوستان راهنمایی کردن، بنده فقط خواستم بگم دیر نشده خیلیم خوبه...امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## Hassan the bald

> سلام..خیلی خوبه که رتبتون به پزشکی و دارو میخوره تبریک واقعا...سنتون خوبه که، من با 31-32 سال سن وسوسه ورود به پزشکی رهام نمیکنه شما با 24 سال سن فکر میکنید دیر شده؟ هر دوشون عالین برای شما...دوستان راهنمایی کردن، بنده فقط خواستم بگم دیر نشده خیلیم خوبه...امیدوارم موفق باشید


سلام. ممنون از شما . ان شالله که شما هم بتونید انتخاب رشته ی خوبی داشته باشید.ولی خوب حقیقت اینه که آقایون ملزم به تامین معاش خانواده هستند و طول دوره ی پزشکی و سختی کارش فک نکنم به جز چند سال اول اجازه کسب درآمد بده و از هرکی هم میپرسم میگن برو توی بخش بیمارهای بدحال ببین تحمل میکنی یا نه و پزشکی چهار تا کتاب آناتومی نیست چون گفتم علاقم به پزشکیه و شاید جا بزنی و اینا . راستش من نمیدونم کسایی که با سن بالا و بدون پیش زمینه وارد این رشته ها میشن بعدن به قولی توش میمونند یانه؟

----------


## Fatigue

چرا بین این دوتا موندی دو رشته متفاوت نظرخودت بیشتر رو کدومشه من مثلا بین داروسازی تهران یا شهید بهشتی یا پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ ۲ داروسازی انتخاب می‌کنم رشته خوب و سنگینه بعد تموم کردنش باید سرمایه تقریبا کلانی داشته باشی پزشکی هم که... خوبه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام برای کسی که از درس چند سال دور بوده ولی امسال رتبش به پزشکی و دارو سراسری میخوره کدوم بهتره؟*سلام هر دوش خوبن . اما یه چیزی رو میگم که اگر بین این دو تردید داری قطعا و حتما پزشکی نروووووووو . در صورتی پزشکی رو بزن که با درصد اطمینان و دلایل محکم بتونی ازش دفاع کنی* عاقلانست که توی ۲۴ سالگی وارد رشته ی پزشکی شد؟*نمیدونم به نظرم سن و سال و هی توجه بهش بیشتر از اینکه محرکمون باشه و انگیزه بده بیشتر جلو پیشرویمون رو میگیره و ما رو از جلو رفتن بازمیداره و هی به خودمون میگیم که دیگه از ما گذشت و ..... رفیق الآن منطق دیگه خودش کم میاره حقیقتا . من زندگی رو هم منطقی نمیبینم  دیگه* چون باهرکی صحبت میکنم منو بیشتر گمراه میکنند *طبیعیه این مسئله که گمراه بشی. به نظرم معرفی پزشکی محسن زارع رو ببین که تو تاپیک جستارنامه قرار دادم و خودت رو در نظر بگیر . افراد مختلف حرفهای مختلفی میزنن* .ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


امیدوارم انتخاب درسی داشته باشی

----------


## reza fff

> امیدوارم انتخاب درسی داشته باشی


به به ببین کی اینجاست..کجایی داداش..انصافا باش پیشمون بدون تو انجمن مفت نمیرزه

----------


## _Joseph_

> به به ببین کی اینجاست..کجایی داداش..انصافا باش پیشمون بدون تو انجمن مفت نمیرزه


*هعییییی
چی بگم داش 
به قول حبیب :
در این زمانه بی های و هوی لال پرست خوشا به حال کلاغان قیل و قال پرست 
چگونه شرح دهم لحظه لحظه ی خود را برای این همه ناباور خیال پرست 
فعلا که هستیم . نمیدانم دیگر چه آید . هر چه آید خوش اید*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza fff

> *هعییییی
> چی بگم داش 
> به قول حبیب :
> در این زمانه بی های و هوی لال پرست خوشا به حال کلاغان قیل و قال پرست 
> چگونه شرح دهم لحظه لحظه ی خود را برای این همه ناباور خیال پرست 
> فعلا که هستیم . نمیدانم دیگر چه آید . هر چه آید خوش اید*


انشالا انشالا انشالا..حتما ورق خوش روزگار بُر میخوره سمتت..تو باشی حتما خوش اید

----------


## _Joseph_

> انشالا انشالا انشالا..حتما ورق خوش روزگار بُر میخوره سمتت..تو باشی حتما خوش اید


*تنها به این امید زنده ام که این اتفاق یه روزی بیافته و اون روز رو یه روزی ببینم و زندگیش کنم . نمیدونم شاید هم هیچوقت نیافته و من در خیالش هستم
 ولی به قول مرحوم سایه : خیال دیدنت چه دلپذیر بود*

----------


## katy perry

> سلام. ممنون از شما . ان شالله که شما هم بتونید انتخاب رشته ی خوبی داشته باشید.ولی خوب حقیقت اینه که آقایون ملزم به تامین معاش خانواده هستند و طول دوره ی پزشکی و سختی کارش فک نکنم به جز چند سال اول اجازه کسب درآمد بده و از هرکی هم میپرسم میگن برو توی بخش بیمارهای بدحال ببین تحمل میکنی یا نه و پزشکی چهار تا کتاب آناتومی نیست چون گفتم علاقم به پزشکیه و شاید جا بزنی و اینا . راستش من نمیدونم کسایی که با سن بالا و بدون پیش زمینه وارد این رشته ها میشن بعدن به قولی توش میمونند یانه؟


ممنونم همینطور شما...بله من باینکه شما آقا هستید و یکسری مسایل دیگه هم دخیله توجه نکرده بودم..نمیدونم ولی هرجای علوم پرشکی رو نگاه میکنی دست کم چند سن بالا هستن، حالا اینکه راضین، مجبورن رو باید از خودشون پرسید که البته پیدا کردم یک جامعه آماری ازشون سخته؛ من دیشب با کسی درباره دارو ثحبت میکردم داروی بهشتی بودن اگه اشاباه نکنم میگفتن توی کلاس ما سه تا 63-66 اینا هستن یکیشون آقا دوتاشون خانم..کار میکنن و بچه دارن و...طبیعی هست... ولی خودتونو بسنجید دیگه؛ پزشکی شیرین تر هست ولی کلا جنس کارش پراسترس تره، داروو کارش راحت تره بعدها ولی سخته طول دوره ش چون درساش انگار خشکه..با چند نفر که ایندوره ها رو طی کردن صحبت کنین یه شمای کلی بدست میارین...بهرحال شما وارد هم بشی احتمالا اوایلش خیلی مقایسه میکنی و شاید احساس پشیمونی بکنی ولی جلوتر که بری چه راضی باشی چه نه مجبوری ادامه بدی! فقط همین اولشم سعی کنین با چشم باز انتخاب کنین...توی پزشکی بخوای شل کن سفت کن دربیاری اذیت میشی...ولی هردوشون خوبن!
من تاحالا یکبارم تو زندگی به دارو حتی فکر نکرده بودم ولی الان دارم جدی فکر میکنم بهش

----------


## Hassan the bald

> ممنونم همینطور شما...بله من باینکه شما آقا هستید و یکسری مسایل دیگه هم دخیله توجه نکرده بودم..نمیدونم ولی هرجای علوم پرشکی رو نگاه میکنی دست کم چند سن بالا هستن، حالا اینکه راضین، مجبورن رو باید از خودشون پرسید که البته پیدا کردم یک جامعه آماری ازشون سخته؛ من دیشب با کسی درباره دارو ثحبت میکردم داروی بهشتی بودن اگه اشاباه نکنم میگفتن توی کلاس ما سه تا 63-66 اینا هستن یکیشون آقا دوتاشون خانم..کار میکنن و بچه دارن و...طبیعی هست... ولی خودتونو بسنجید دیگه؛ پزشکی شیرین تر هست ولی کلا جنس کارش پراسترس تره، داروو کارش راحت تره بعدها ولی سخته طول دوره ش چون درساش انگار خشکه..با چند نفر که ایندوره ها رو طی کردن صحبت کنین یه شمای کلی بدست میارین...بهرحال شما وارد هم بشی احتمالا اوایلش خیلی مقایسه میکنی و شاید احساس پشیمونی بکنی ولی جلوتر که بری چه راضی باشی چه نه مجبوری ادامه بدی! فقط همین اولشم سعی کنین با چشم باز انتخاب کنین...توی پزشکی بخوای شل کن سفت کن دربیاری اذیت میشی...ولی هردوشون خوبن!
> من تاحالا یکبارم تو زندگی به دارو حتی فکر نکرده بودم ولی الان دارم جدی فکر میکنم بهش


ممنون از راهنماییتون. راستش من با هرکی پزشک عمومی بود صحبت کردم ناراضی بود و می‌گفت تا تموم کنی پیر میشی و حس تخصص برات نمیمونه و اونم پر سهمیه هست و سخت و اینکه درآمد عمومی عادی هست و من خودم تمایل به دندان پزشکی داشتم ولی خیلی رتبه ی خوبی میخواد و هرکسی راه نمیدن اونجا. از پس شهریه هم برنمیام ولی بایک آقا ه قبلن صندوق صدقات کمینه امداد خالی میکرده و توی ۳۵ وارد دندان پزشکی شده صحبت کردم گفت هرجوری شده شهریور جور کن چن خیلی راحت همش درمیاد حالا نمیدونم چکار باید بکنم.اصلن راهی بزای وام گرفتن برای شهریه هست یا نه؟

----------


## katy perry

> ممنون از راهنماییتون. راستش من با هرکی پزشک عمومی بود صحبت کردم ناراضی بود و می‌گفت تا تموم کنی پیر میشی و حس تخصص برات نمیمونه و اونم پر سهمیه هست و سخت و اینکه درآمد عمومی عادی هست و من خودم تمایل به دندان پزشکی داشتم ولی خیلی رتبه ی خوبی میخواد و هرکسی راه نمیدن اونجا. از پس شهریه هم برنمیام ولی بایک آقا ه قبلن صندوق صدقات کمینه امداد خالی میکرده و توی ۳۵ وارد دندان پزشکی شده صحبت کردم گفت هرجوری شده شهریور جور کن چن خیلی راحت همش درمیاد حالا نمیدونم چکار باید بکنم.اصلن راهی بزای وام گرفتن برای شهریه هست یا نه؟


والا پزشک عمومی که واقعا یک درآمد معمولی داره با سختی کار زیاد، که اگه دیر واردشم بشی احتمالا سختیارو مضاعف حس میکنی! درسته تخصص خوندن خیییلیی سخته و رقابت بشدن بالاست و به بدبختی اگه قبول شی با اون سهمیه ها و ظرفیت ها و هفت خان پس از قبولی و...اگه قراره ادامه ندی دارو گزینه بهتریه واقعا...دندون درامدش بیشتر هست( اونم چیزایی که ما شنیدیم از بچه هاشون) ولی خب سختی کارشم از دارو بیشتره دیگه؛ اگه میخوای پولی بری آزاد فکر کنم هزینه ش کمتره و بصرفه تره؛ وامم میگن میدن( دوستی دارم دانشگاه آزاد میگه خیلی از بچه ها وام میگیرن..وام چهل تومنی...بعدش باز 10 تومنی...میگه وام میدن؛ حتی منو دلداری میداد میگفت نترس از هزینه ها بیا وام میدن؛ چون منم پول اینا که ندارم..حقیقتش خودت باید سبک سنگین کنی..حالا شما آقا هم هستی بحث کاریش و..خیلی مهمتره واستون..درکل پزشکی رو توصیه نمیکنم بهتون..انتخاب بین دارو و دندون ( حالا پولی یا غیرپولی بسته به وضع شما) معقولتر بنظر میاد...الان دنیایی نیست که بخوای بیگدار به آب بدی و راحت بشه جبرانش کرد...یا خیلی آرمانی به شرایط نگاه کنی...با آرامش تصمیم بگیر...من انقدر استرس دارم شب میخوابم صبح نظرم عوض میشه...باز تا شب میشه میبینم هزار تا واقعیت دیگم هست که شوخی نیست...اینو بدونید میخواید واسه چند سال بعدتون تصمیم بگیرید؟ تصمیماتی که میگیریم بعضا تا چند صد کیلومتری ماروهم متاثر میکنه! این تصمیمای الان ما واسه ده سال آینده س! کم نیست..
یه برگه بردار راههای پیش روت رو بنویس،زمانیکه میخوای اختصاص بدی، اهدافتم بنویس، چیزایی که میخوای تا زمان خاصی بدست بیاری، زمان موردنیازشو تخمین بزن، روحیات خودتم بنویس..بهشون نمره بده، دلایل انتخاب هرکدوم و منافعی که بهت میدن رو بسنج..نهایتا یک دید کلی پیدا میکنی که واست میارزه یا نه؟ میتونی یا نه؟
دوست دارم کمکی بکنم ولی وضع خیلیامون همینه؛ فقط میتونم بگم با شناخت واقعی حاصل از شناخت خودت از خودت، تحلیل وضعیت موجود، شرایط پیش رو و اثرش روی خودتون تصمیم بگیرین...خیلی احساساتی تصمیم نگیرین...تحت تاثیر جو نباشید ولی جو رو آنالیز کنین...حیفه شما رتبه خوب آوردی شرایط خوبم داری، جوونم هستی؛تصمیم عقلانیتم گرفتی دیگه نترس..درکل نظرم اینه پزشکی نرو مگر اینکه واقعاااااا صابون سخیتاشو به خودت مالیدی و شیفتشی! وگرنه نه نرو

----------


## _Dawn_

من شنیدم الان به هر کسی مجوز داروخونه میدن و استخدام توی داروخونه هم بستگی به این داره مسئولش چقدر از تو خوشش بیاد اگر کسی پیدا بشه از تو کمتر پول بگیره اونو میزاره جای تو .اگر اینا درست باشه دارو هم میتونه آینده دار باشه؟

----------


## Hassan the bald

> والا پزشک عمومی که واقعا یک درآمد معمولی داره با سختی کار زیاد، که اگه دیر واردشم بشی احتمالا سختیارو مضاعف حس میکنی! درسته تخصص خوندن خیییلیی سخته و رقابت بشدن بالاست و به بدبختی اگه قبول شی با اون سهمیه ها و ظرفیت ها و هفت خان پس از قبولی و...اگه قراره ادامه ندی دارو گزینه بهتریه واقعا...دندون درامدش بیشتر هست( اونم چیزایی که ما شنیدیم از بچه هاشون) ولی خب سختی کارشم از دارو بیشتره دیگه؛ اگه میخوای پولی بری آزاد فکر کنم هزینه ش کمتره و بصرفه تره؛ وامم میگن میدن( دوستی دارم دانشگاه آزاد میگه خیلی از بچه ها وام میگیرن..وام چهل تومنی...بعدش باز 10 تومنی...میگه وام میدن؛ حتی منو دلداری میداد میگفت نترس از هزینه ها بیا وام میدن؛ چون منم پول اینا که ندارم..حقیقتش خودت باید سبک سنگین کنی..حالا شما آقا هم هستی بحث کاریش و..خیلی مهمتره واستون..درکل پزشکی رو توصیه نمیکنم بهتون..انتخاب بین دارو و دندون ( حالا پولی یا غیرپولی بسته به وضع شما) معقولتر بنظر میاد...الان دنیایی نیست که بخوای بیگدار به آب بدی و راحت بشه جبرانش کرد...یا خیلی آرمانی به شرایط نگاه کنی...با آرامش تصمیم بگیر...من انقدر استرس دارم شب میخوابم صبح نظرم عوض میشه...باز تا شب میشه میبینم هزار تا واقعیت دیگم هست که شوخی نیست...اینو بدونید میخواید واسه چند سال بعدتون تصمیم بگیرید؟ تصمیماتی که میگیریم بعضا تا چند صد کیلومتری ماروهم متاثر میکنه! این تصمیمای الان ما واسه ده سال آینده س! کم نیست..
> یه برگه بردار راههای پیش روت رو بنویس،زمانیکه میخوای اختصاص بدی، اهدافتم بنویس، چیزایی که میخوای تا زمان خاصی بدست بیاری، زمان موردنیازشو تخمین بزن، روحیات خودتم بنویس..بهشون نمره بده، دلایل انتخاب هرکدوم و منافعی که بهت میدن رو بسنج..نهایتا یک دید کلی پیدا میکنی که واست میارزه یا نه؟ میتونی یا نه؟
> دوست دارم کمکی بکنم ولی وضع خیلیامون همینه؛ فقط میتونم بگم با شناخت واقعی حاصل از شناخت خودت از خودت، تحلیل وضعیت موجود، شرایط پیش رو و اثرش روی خودتون تصمیم بگیرین...خیلی احساساتی تصمیم نگیرین...تحت تاثیر جو نباشید ولی جو رو آنالیز کنین...حیفه شما رتبه خوب آوردی شرایط خوبم داری، جوونم هستی؛تصمیم عقلانیتم گرفتی دیگه نترس..درکل نظرم اینه پزشکی نرو مگر اینکه واقعاااااا صابون سخیتاشو به خودت مالیدی و شیفتشی! وگرنه نه نرو


ممنون ازشما. امکانش هست از دوستتون بپرسید درمورد وام؟چون من هرچی پرسیدم همچین چیزی نگفتن و گفتن مبلغ ناچیزی و روش نمیشه حساب کرد بازم ممنون میشم اگه کمکی بکنید.

----------


## katy perry

> ممنون ازشما. امکانش هست از دوستتون بپرسید درمورد وام؟چون من هرچی پرسیدم همچین چیزی نگفتن و گفتن مبلغ ناچیزی و روش نمیشه حساب کرد بازم ممنون میشم اگه کمکی بکنید.


ببینیند خودش که اصلا نیاز به وام نداره و تا الانم نگرفته، آزاد دندون بروجرده، الانم فکر کنم درسش تمام بشه یا شده؟چون کلینیک بود همش..اونم واسه من میگفت و چیزی که از بچه ها دیده بود..ولی شما به پرسجوی اینجوری زیاد اعتماد نکنین، شهر خودتون یک آزاد علوم پزشکی احتمالا داره زنگ بزنین یا برید اونجا شاید جوابی چیزی دادن..ولی چشم ازشون میپرسم...ولی این اطلاعات اونقدی نمیتونه مورد تکیه باشه که بخواید برحسبش انتخاب رشته بکنیدا، اینم واسه آزاد میگفت درمورد پردیس نمیدونم یا چیزی نشنیدم..

----------


## katy perry

> من شنیدم الان به هر کسی مجوز داروخونه میدن و استخدام توی داروخونه هم بستگی به این داره مسئولش چقدر از تو خوشش بیاد اگر کسی پیدا بشه از تو کمتر پول بگیره اونو میزاره جای تو .اگر اینا درست باشه دارو هم میتونه آینده دار باشه؟


واقعا؟من شنیدم نسبت به قدیما سوددهی نداره اما نه دراینحد که با این شاخصه ها استخدام کنن..الان من پرسیدم گفتن ماهی دوازده میدن هر روز،روزی 5 ساعت کار کنی. یعنی هرشیفت 12 تومن..حتی خیلی بالاترم شنیدم که درمیارن تو همون تهران ...یعنی اونا خوش شانس بودن؟شنیدمم اشباع داره میشه. یا یکی میگفت دارو اصلا کار پیدا نمیشه واسش( میگفت دانشگاه تهران واسه نیروی طرحی اعلامیه زده بود گفته داروساز قبول نمیکنیم) از طرفی با بعضیا صحبت میکنم درآمدای خوبی میگن...مجوزم که باید امتیاز جمع کنی.میتونی بری منطقه محروم که زوذتر مجوز بگیری..ولی میگن اگه امتیازم جمع نکنی بعد بیست سال بهت یه مجوز همین جوری میدن...

----------


## بهار99

> ممنون از راهنماییتون . من راستش رشتم مهندسی برق بوده و هیچ پیش زمینه ذهنی از درس ها ندارم که چجورین و کلا توی فامیل ما هیچ کس این سه رشته نخونده و من به امید خدا اولیشم . و فقط از هر کسی پرسیدم آیه یاس خوندن برای پزشکی و وقتی گفتم علاقه دارم گفتن کنجکاوی و علاقه نداری حتی پزشک متخصص رادیولوژی که همه چی رو یک ضرب قبول شده بود. به نظر شما چطور آگاهیمو بیشتر کنم؟


به شیمی بیشتر علاقه داری یا فیزیولوژی بدن انسان؟ببین من 2روز پیش رفتم پیش دندونپزشک بااینکه درامدش خیلی خوب بود بازم داشت از بدی های رشتش برای من میگفت من خودم چندتاپزشک دیدم وصحبت کردم باهاشون اونایی که علاقه داشتن علیرغم سختی هاش راضی بودن اونایی که علاقه نداشتن خیر به من می گفتن برو دندون دیگه حساب کتاب کن ببین کدومش رو دوست داری تو شهرتون برو با پزشک وداروساز حرف بزن ببین چی میگن

----------


## rezzanr

> به شیمی بیشتر علاقه داری یا فیزیولوژی بدن انسان؟ببین من 2روز پیش رفتم پیش دندونپزشک بااینکه درامدش خیلی خوب بود بازم داشت از بدی های رشتش برای من میگفت من خودم چندتاپزشک دیدم وصحبت کردم باهاشون اونایی که علاقه داشتن علیرغم سختی هاش راضی بودن اونایی که علاقه نداشتن خیر به من می گفتن برو دندون دیگه حساب کتاب کن ببین کدومش رو دوست داری تو شهرتون برو با پزشک وداروساز حرف بزن ببین چی میگن


تصمیم گرفتین چی برین و کدوم شهر؟

----------


## بهار99

> تصمیم گرفتین چی برین و کدوم شهر؟


از پزشکی تهران شروع کردم تا به پزشکی تبریز اصفهان شیراز رسیدم بعد شهرهای کوچیک تر ولی همین الانشم مغزم بهم نهیب میزنه برم دندون اصلا حالم خوب نیست یه تصمیم نمی تونم بگیرم شماچطور؟

----------


## rezzanr

> از پزشکی تهران شروع کردم تا به پزشکی تبریز اصفهان شیراز رسیدم بعد شهرهای کوچیک تر ولی همین الانشم مغزم بهم نهیب میزنه برم دندون اصلا حالم خوب نیست یه تصمیم نمی تونم بگیرم شماچطور؟


منم ده تای اول پزشکی زدم بقیه  دندون

----------


## rezzanr

> از پزشکی تهران شروع کردم تا به پزشکی تبریز اصفهان شیراز رسیدم بعد شهرهای کوچیک تر ولی همین الانشم مغزم بهم نهیب میزنه برم دندون اصلا حالم خوب نیست یه تصمیم نمی تونم بگیرم شماچطور؟


همه مشکلات دو رشته در نظر بگیرین. سعی کنین زیاد به نکات مثبت توجه نکنین چون ممکنه نباشه

----------


## بهار99

> منم ده تای اول پزشکی زدم بقیه  دندون


من 39 تاپزشکی زدم :Yahoo (39): بقیه دندون هی الان نمی دونم چی کار کنم

----------


## rezzanr

> من 39 تاپزشکی زدمبقیه دندون هی الان نمی دونم چی کار کنم


شرایط بسی سخت هست  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> همین الانشم مغزم بهم نهیب میزنه برم دندون اصلا حالم خوب نیست یه تصمیم نمی تونم بگیرم شماچطور؟


وای دقیقا یاد خودم افتادم  :Yahoo (4): 
اون دو دلی و شکه خیلی بده... کلا تا لحظه آخر آدم همش تصمیمش عوض میشه... درک میکنم شرایطتت رو امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو برای خودت بگیری

این پست و این تاپیک ماله دوران انتخاب رشته خودمه که دقیقا توی حال و هوای شما بودم  :Yahoo (76):  : *http://forum.konkur.in/thread28498-10.html#post1641461*

----------


## Amin ZD

سر قبری که مرده توش نیست گریه نکنین
پزشکی با این افزایش ها و تعرفه های دستوری مرده
90٪ همکلاسی ها (درپایان سال6 و شروع سال آخر پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ1) یا دنبال مهاجرتن یا دنبال شغل دوم و سوم
وقتی کارمند از پزشک بیشتر میگیره چرا جوونی خودتون رو میسوزونین ‌؟‌
دوست دارین تو 24 سالگی ماهی 10 تا کشیک 32 ساعته بدین و 1993هزارو 700 تومن سرماه بندازن جلوتون ؟‌
ناخن کار با 6 ماه سابقه کاری از یه متخصص جوون بیشتر درآمد داره
بقال محل حداقل 3 برابر پزشک طرحی پول درمیاره

----------


## rezzanr

> سر قبری که مرده توش نیست گریه نکنین
> پزشکی با این افزایش ها و تعرفه های دستوری مرده
> 90٪ همکلاسی ها (درپایان سال6 و شروع سال آخر پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ1) یا دنبال مهاجرتن یا دنبال شغل دوم و سوم
> وقتی کارمند از پزشک بیشتر میگیره چرا جوونی خودتون رو میسوزونین ‌؟‌
> دوست دارین تو 24 سالگی ماهی 10 تا کشیک 32 ساعته بدین و 1993هزارو 700 تومن سرماه بندازن جلوتون ؟‌
> ناخن کار با 6 ماه سابقه کاری از یه متخصص جوون بیشتر درآمد داره
> بقال محل حداقل 3 برابر پزشک طرحی پول درمیاره


دیگه تیرای اخر بر این پیکر بی جان داره زده میشه. :Yahoo (2):  :Y (647): 
اخر یا به بابام میگم یه کامیون بگیره بزنم به جاده. یا خودم کوله بارمو میبرم به صحرا و مشغول دامداری میشم

----------


## reza333

*می بینم که دوستان عزیز اکثریت قلبشون (علاقه شون) با پزشکیه ولی مغزشون ( حساب کتاب درامد ) با دندون پزشکی . 

*

----------


## Hassan the bald

> سر قبری که مرده توش نیست گریه نکنین
> پزشکی با این افزایش ها و تعرفه های دستوری مرده
> 90٪ همکلاسی ها (درپایان سال6 و شروع سال آخر پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ1) یا دنبال مهاجرتن یا دنبال شغل دوم و سوم
> وقتی کارمند از پزشک بیشتر میگیره چرا جوونی خودتون رو میسوزونین ‌؟‌
> دوست دارین تو 24 سالگی ماهی 10 تا کشیک 32 ساعته بدین و 1993هزارو 700 تومن سرماه بندازن جلوتون ؟‌
> ناخن کار با 6 ماه سابقه کاری از یه متخصص جوون بیشتر درآمد داره
> بقال محل حداقل 3 برابر پزشک طرحی پول درمیاره


شما بفرمایید سر کدوم قبر بریم گریه کنیم .ما بریم همونجا کل این خراب شده سرتاسر قبرستون شده. قبلن سر برق زار میزدم با اینکه هم درسم خوبه هم زبانم دیدم مهاجرت هم خیلی سخته هم چند صد میلیون پول میخواد که اصلن ندارم. رفتیم دنبال استخدام عزیزان توی مصاحبه روبوسی میکردن باهم و با دیپلم از قبل رزرو شغل داشتن. شرکت خصوصی هم که نصف یک کارگر پول میدن. من هم انسانم و دوست دارم یک حداقل هایی در این زندگی لعنتی داشته باشم. متاسفانه رتبم به دندان نمیخوره وگرنه اون رو انتخاب میکردم و حالا هم دنبال راهنمایی مفیدم نه آیه یاس و ناامیدی از اونا تا دلتون بخواد شنیدم عملا تجربه کردم و امیدوارم شما هم درک کنید هرچند که احتمالن شما هم دارید درست میگید ولی واقعا از شرایط رشته های دیگه خبر ندارید.

----------


## Hassan the bald

> دیگه تیرای اخر بر این پیکر بی جان داره زده میشه.
> اخر یا به بابام میگم یه کامیون بگیره بزنم به جاده. یا خودم کوله بارمو میبرم به صحرا و مشغول دامداری میشم


رشته های دیگه فکر نکنین بهتره.
الان اکثر رشته ها با کالیبر ۵۰ منفجر شدن باقیماندش اگه چیزی باشه سوزونده شده . خاکسترش با ادرار مخلوط شده و گل به وجود امده درحال لگد مالی مداومه.

----------


## Amin ZD

اگه نمیتونی 100 تومن برای مهاجرت جورکنی سراغ پزشکی نیا
چرا ‌؟‌ چون 7 سال باید از جیب بخوری که ماهی 3 هم حساب کنی میشه 252 

شغل آزاد الان بهتر از هرکاری هست
یه شمع عوض کردن ماشین 4 دقیقه طول میکشه 100 میگیره
لاستیک عوض کردن 20 دقیقه 150-200 تومن
حالا درمانگاه پزشک عمومی ساعتی 60-120 تومن  :Yahoo (1): 


چرا فکر میکنی باید با مدرک دانشگاهی کار کنی ؟‌
من الان شغل دوم آزاد دارم خیلی بهتر از پزشکیه

----------


## rezzanr

> شما بفرمایید سر کدوم قبر بریم گریه کنیم .ما بریم همونجا کل این خراب شده سرتاسر قبرستون شده. قبلن سر برق زار میزدم با اینکه هم درسم خوبه هم زبانم دیدم مهاجرت هم خیلی سخته هم چند صد میلیون پول میخواد که اصلن ندارم. رفتیم دنبال استخدام عزیزان توی مصاحبه روبوسی میکردن باهم و با دیپلم از قبل رزرو شغل داشتن. شرکت خصوصی هم که نصف یک کارگر پول میدن. من هم انسانم و دوست دارم یک حداقل هایی در این زندگی لعنتی داشته باشم. متاسفانه رتبم به دندان نمیخوره وگرنه اون رو انتخاب میکردم و حالا هم دنبال راهنمایی مفیدم نه آیه یاس و ناامیدی از اونا تا دلتون بخواد شنیدم عملا تجربه کردم و امیدوارم شما هم درک کنید هرچند که احتمالن شما هم دارید درست میگید ولی واقعا از شرایط رشته های دیگه خبر ندارید.


چقدر تو حرفت غم داشت. انشالله تهش برات خوب باشه

----------


## rezzanr

> اگه نمیتونی 100 تومن برای مهاجرت جورکنی سراغ پزشکی نیا
> چرا ‌؟‌ چون 7 سال باید از جیب بخوری که ماهی 3 هم حساب کنی میشه 252 
> 
> شغل آزاد الان بهتر از هرکاری هست
> یه شمع عوض کردن ماشین 4 دقیقه طول میکشه 100 میگیره
> لاستیک عوض کردن 20 دقیقه 150-200 تومن
> حالا درمانگاه پزشک عمومی ساعتی 60-120 تومن 
> 
> 
> ...


اره از این لحاظ باید به سرمون یه سنگی بخوره تا راهو پیدا کنیم.

----------


## بهار99

دانشجوهای پزشکی که الان زدن تو کار تخریب این رشته اقا شمابه من بگو کدوم رشته وضعش بهتره تو ایران که اونو انتخاب کنیم یه جوری حرف میزنن که انگار وضعیت بقیه رشته ها گل وبلبله هرجا هم میریم از دست شماها راحت نمیشیم ازانجمن کنکور گرفته تا اینستا خیلی بده وضعیت انصراف بدین ولی اینقدر هم حال ما رو خراب نکنین

----------


## rezzanr

> دانشجوهای پزشکی که الان زدن تو کار تخریب این رشته اقا شمابه من بگو کدوم رشته وضعش بهتره تو ایران که اونو انتخاب کنیم یه جوری حرف میزنن که انگار وضعیت بقیه رشته ها گل وبلبله هرجا هم میریم از دست شماها راحت نمیشیم ازانجمن کنکور گرفته تا اینستا خیلی بده وضعیت انصراف بدین ولی اینقدر هم حال ما رو خراب نکنین


عیب نداره. بزارین بگن. مشکل 70 درصد اینه با توقع زیاد وارد این رشته شدن و توقع گل و بلبل داشتن. حداقل ما با بدترین نگاه و مشکلات وارد شیم که بدترین اتفاقم افتاد بگیم. خداروشکر بدتر از این نشد. یه خوبی هم داره اینه که شاید به گوشی راهنمایی ها و ابتدایی ها برسه و بدونن با چی سر و کار دارن و مثل ورودی های دهه 90 و 80 و ... با دید مردم عادی که از پزشکی دارن وارد نشن و بدونن چی به چیه

----------


## rezzanr

من خودم الان هرکلیپی داره بدی و خوبی پزشکی رو میگه اون قسمتی که داره خوبی میگه رد میکنم و فقط بدی گوش میدم. اونایی که خیلی بد گفتن رو حتی بیشتر میبینم

----------


## بهار99

> عیب نداره. بزارین بگن. مشکل 70 درصد اینه با توقع زیاد وارد این رشته شدن و توقع گل و بلبل داشتن. حداقل ما با بدترین نگاه و مشکلات وارد شیم که بدترین اتفاقم افتاد بگیم. خداروشکر بدتر از این نشد


به خداتا دو دقیقه میام خوشحال باشم ایناحرف میزنن قشنگ گند میزنن به حال ادم اره من که به لطف اینا با بدترین دیدگاه وارداین رشته میشم بماند که چقدر خودمو سرزنش می کنم که ریاضی نرفتم سریع مهاجرت کنم

----------


## بهار99

> من خودم الان هرکلیپی داره بدی و خوبی پزشکی رو میگه اون قسمتی که داره خوبی میگه رد میکنم و فقط بدی گوش میدم. اونایی که خیلی بد گفتن رو حتی بیشتر میبینم


چرا؟ مثل من پشیمونی از زدن پزشکی :Yahoo (39):

----------


## rezzanr

> چرا؟ مثل من پشیمونی از زدن پزشکی


نه میخوام تو بدترین و ناراحت کننده ترین حالت ممکنه وارد رشتش بشم. نه اینکه توقع خوبی داشته باشم. دقیقا مثل رتبه کنکور میشه. توقع زیر 300 داشتم  و 500 شدم ناراحت شدم. اگه توقع 1000 داشتم و منتظرش بودم. با 500 از جا میپریدم. پزشکی هم همینه. باید حداقل توقع رو داشته باشی و منفیارو نگاه کنی. که اگه اگه اگه چیز مثبتی تو واقعیت اتفاق افتاد خوشحال شی و شکر کنی

----------


## بهار99

> عیب نداره. بزارین بگن. مشکل 70 درصد اینه با توقع زیاد وارد این رشته شدن و توقع گل و بلبل داشتن. حداقل ما با بدترین نگاه و مشکلات وارد شیم که بدترین اتفاقم افتاد بگیم. خداروشکر بدتر از این نشد. یه خوبی هم داره اینه که شاید به گوشی راهنمایی ها و ابتدایی ها برسه و بدونن با چی سر و کار دارن و مثل ورودی های دهه 90 و 80 و ... با دید مردم عادی که از پزشکی دارن وارد نشن و بدونن چی به چیه


من به دختر عمم گفتم برو ریاضی بعد مهاجرت کن ولی همش اصرار به پزشکی داره خدای نکرده اگه مثل مهندسی بشه اونوقت شاید مردم دست بردارن

----------


## بهار99

> نه میخوام تو بدترین و ناراحت کننده ترین حالت ممکنه وارد رشتش بشم. نه اینکه توقع خوبی داشته باشم. دقیقا مثل رتبه کنکور میشه. توقع زیر 300 داشتم  و 500 شدم ناراحت شدم. اگه توقع 1000 داشتم و منتظرش بودم. با 500 از جا میپریدم. پزشکی هم همینه. باید حداقل توقع رو داشته باشی و منفیارو نگاه کنی. که اگه اگه اگه چیز مثبتی تو واقعیت اتفاق افتاد خوشحال شی و شکر کنی


منم همین طور رتبم رو دیدم بد تو ذوقم خورد البته فیزیک من به جای 87 78 شد عربیم به جای 70 42 قشنگ رتبم داغون شد سرش

----------


## rezzanr

> به خداتا دو دقیقه میام خوشحال باشم ایناحرف میزنن قشنگ گند میزنن به حال ادم اره من که به لطف اینا با بدترین دیدگاه وارداین رشته میشم بماند که چقدر خودمو سرزنش می کنم که ریاضی نرفتم سریع مهاجرت کنم


یکی از بچه ها هم گفت. مهارجت تو مهندسی از دور راحت و خوشه. وقتی داری اقدام میکنی میفهمی چه خبره.من الان برای پزشکی 7 سال میخوام برم مشهد  یا بابل تو گل گیر کردم چه برسه خارج...

----------


## rezzanr

> منم همین طور رتبم رو دیدم بد تو ذوقم خورد البته فیزیک من به جای 87 78 شد عربیم به جای 70 42 قشنگ رتبم داغون شد سرش


پس منظورمو بهتر میفهمین

----------


## بهار99

> یکی از بچه ها هم گفت. مهارجت تو مهندسی از دور راحت و خوشه. وقتی داری اقدام میکنی میفهمی چه خبره.من الان برای پزشکی 7 سال میخوام برم مشهد  یا بابل تو گل گیر کردم چه برسه خارج...


شما نزدیک اصفهانین؟من جرعت نکردم مشهد رو بزنم 18ساعت راهه ولی مهاجرت فرق داره از ترم اول میخوام المانی یاد بگیرم

----------


## rezzanr

> منم همین طور رتبم رو دیدم بد تو ذوقم خورد البته فیزیک من به جای 87 78 شد عربیم به جای 70 42 قشنگ رتبم داغون شد سرش


حالا این یه 300 رتبه فرق کرد اینجوری ناراحت شدین. فکر کنین تو رشته ای که کلی زحمت کشیدین و بهش بها دادین و وقت گذاشتین. چیزی که هرروز دارین میبینینین باب میل نباشه. پس ببینین اون چقدر ضربه محکمی میزنه و نا امیدی و نگرانی بزرگی داره

----------


## rezzanr

> شما نزدیک اصفهانین؟من جرعت نکردم مشهد رو بزنم 18ساعت راهه ولی مهاجرت فرق داره از ترم اول میخوام المانی یاد بگیرم


من با همه تیپ یک ها 10 ساعت یا 12 ساعت فاصله دارم. جز تهران که دو ساعت و نیم هست

----------


## rezzanr

> شما نزدیک اصفهانین؟من جرعت نکردم مشهد رو بزنم 18ساعت راهه ولی مهاجرت فرق داره از ترم اول میخوام المانی یاد بگیرم


چرا همه میرن المان که زبانش خیلی سخته. این همه کشور اروپایی هست

----------


## بهار99

> من با همه تیپ یک ها 10 ساعت یا 12 ساعت فاصله دارم. جز تهران که دو ساعت و نیم هست


منم فقط نزدیک تبریزم یه 2ساعتی راهه برام بقیه از 10 ساعت هم میزنه بالاتر

----------


## بهار99

> چرا همه میرن المان که زبانش خیلی سخته. این همه کشور اروپایی هست


کمبود پزشک دارن انگار

----------


## rezzanr

> منم فقط نزدیک تبریزم یه 2ساعتی راهه برام بقیه از 10 ساعت هم میزنه بالاتر


پس تبریز بهترین گزینس

----------


## بهار99

> پس تبریز بهترین گزینس


اگه قبول شم فقط دعا می کنم نیمسال دومش رو بیارم

----------


## Hassan the bald

> منم فقط نزدیک تبریزم یه 2ساعتی راهه برام بقیه از 10 ساعت هم میزنه بالاتر


ببخشید شما هایی که راه دور میرید به نداشتن خوابگاه هم فکرکردی چون خداراشکر جای دیگه ای برای صرفه جویی نبود اینجا انجام دادن . الان باید به فکر رهن و اجاره ی خونه باشیم یا به نظرتون پانسیون معرفی میکنند؟

----------


## rezzanr

> ببخشید شما هایی که راه دور میرید به نداشتن خوابگاه هم فکرکردی چون خداراشکر جای دیگه ای برای صرفه جویی نبود اینجا انجام دادن . الان باید به فکر رهن و اجاره ی خونه باشیم یا به نظرتون پانسیون معرفی میکنند؟


تعهد خوابگاه دارن

----------


## rezzanr

> اگه قبول شم فقط دعا می کنم نیمسال دومش رو بیارم


معلومه قبول میشین.  شما که بومی هستی صد در صد قبولی

----------


## بهار99

[QUOTE=Hassan the bald;1804670]ببخشید شما هایی که راه دور میرید به نداشتن خوابگاه هم فکرکردی چون خداراشکر جای دیگه ای برای صرفه جویی نبود اینجا انجام دادن . الان باید به فکر رهن و اجاره ی خونه باشیم یا به نظرتون پانسیون معرفی میکنند؟[/
الویت من تبریزه که امیدوارم بیارم اگه خوابگاه نداشته باشن باید به فکررهن خونه باشیم البته اگه چند تا دانشجو باهم رهن کنن هزینه یه مقدار کم تر میشه در مورد پانسیون اطلاعی ندارم شما تصمیمتون روگرفتین دارو یا پزشکی بالاخره؟

----------


## بهار99

> معلومه قبول میشین.  شما که بومی هستی صد در صد قبولی


خدااز دهنت بشنوه

----------


## Hassan the bald

[quote=بهار99;1804674]


> ببخشید شما هایی که راه دور میرید به نداشتن خوابگاه هم فکرکردی چون خداراشکر جای دیگه ای برای صرفه جویی نبود اینجا انجام دادن . الان باید به فکر رهن و اجاره ی خونه باشیم یا به نظرتون پانسیون معرفی میکنند؟[/
> الویت من تبریزه که امیدوارم بیارم اگه خوابگاه نداشته باشن باید به فکررهن خونه باشیم البته اگه چند تا دانشجو باهم رهن کنن هزینه یه مقدار کم تر میشه در مورد پانسیون اطلاعی ندارم شما تصمیمتون روگرفتین دارو یا پزشکی بالاخره؟


احتمالن پزشکی چون اگه سرمایه داشتم که الان از مملکت گل و بلبل و سنبل و قنبل خارج شده بودم.دارو چند میلیارد سرمایه میخاد . من با چند صد میلیون میتونستم برم. و در آخر پرستیژ شغلی هم هست الان به داروساز ها به چشم مکمل ورزشی فروش(بخوانید چیز دیگر) نگاه می‌کنند. حالا دندان روزانه هم میزنم ولی بعیده قبول شم

----------


## rezzanr

[QUOTE=Hassan the bald;1804676]


> احتمالن پزشکی چون اگه سرمایه داشتم که الان از مملکت گل و بلبل و سنبل و قنبل خارج شده بودم.دارو چند میلیارد سرمایه میخاد . من با چند صد میلیون میتونستم برم. و در آخر پرستیژ شغلی هم هست الان به داروساز ها به چشم مکمل ورزشی فروش(بخوانید چیز دیگر) نگاه می‌کنند. حالا دندان روزانه هم میزنم ولی بعیده قبول شم


ادم سرمایه داشته باشه نمیشه. فکر کن خانواده کلی سرمایه برای شما نگه داشتن ملیارد ملیارد و خودشون خیلی زندگی نکردن. بعد واقعا کسی دلش میاد اینارو بفروش و استفاده کنه و خانوادشو تنها بزاره؟ به این اسونیام نیست

----------


## mohammad1397

> اگه قبول شم فقط دعا می کنم نیمسال دومش رو بیارم


یعنی با رتبه 600 منطقه دو شما شک دارین پزشکی تبریز بیارین ؟؟؟!!

----------


## rezzanr

> یعنی با رتبه 600 منطقه دو شما شک دارین پزشکی تبریز بیارین ؟؟؟!!


تازه بومیه

----------


## Hassan the bald

[QUOTE=rezzanr;1804677]


> ادم سرمایه داشته باشه نمیشه. فکر کن خانواده کلی سرمایه برای شما نگه داشتن ملیارد ملیارد و خودشون خیلی زندگی نکردن. بعد واقعا کسی دلش میاد اینارو بفروش و استفاده کنه و خانوادشو تنها بزاره؟ به این اسونیام نیست


اینم حرف خیلی درستیه. من متاسفانه وضع سلامتی پدرومادر خیلی شکنندست و از الان غصه دارم که اگه برم راه دور یا مجبورم تنهاشون  بزارم یا بفرستمشون پیش خواهرم زندگی کنند و این خیلی داره اعصابمو به هم میریزه از یک طرف هم میگم از پیششون برم تا یکم وابستگی کم بشه چون برنامم مهاجرت بود الان هم واقعا نمیدونم چکار کنم. حداقل دلشون خوشه که بچشون قراره اولین دکتر فامیل بشه و یکم لبخند روی لبشون هست چند روزه.

----------


## mohammad1397

[QUOTE=Hassan the bald;1804680]


> اینم حرف خیلی درستیه. من متاسفانه وضع سلامتی پدرومادر خیلی شکنندست و از الان غصه دارم که اگه برم راه دور یا مجبورم تنهاشون  بزارم یا بفرستمشون پیش خواهرم زندگی کنند و این خیلی داره اعصابمو به هم میریزه از یک طرف هم میگم از پیششون برم تا یکم وابستگی کم بشه چون برنامم مهاجرت بود الان هم واقعا نمیدونم چکار کنم. حداقل دلشون خوشه که بچشون قراره اولین دکتر فامیل بشه و یکم لبخند روی لبشون هست چند روزه.


ببخشید شما کدوم شهری ؟

----------


## Hassan the bald

[QUOTE=mohammad1397;1804681]


> ببخشید شما کدوم شهری ؟


یک شهر بزرگ منطقه ۱ .

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> یکی از بچه ها هم گفت. مهارجت تو مهندسی از دور راحت و خوشه. وقتی داری اقدام میکنی میفهمی چه خبره.من الان برای پزشکی 7 سال میخوام برم مشهد  یا بابل تو گل گیر کردم چه برسه خارج...


از من میشنوی دانشگاه پایین تر ولی نزدیک خودت بزن. بچه کجایی؟

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> شما بفرمایید سر کدوم قبر بریم گریه کنیم .ما بریم همونجا کل این خراب شده سرتاسر قبرستون شده. قبلن سر برق زار میزدم با اینکه هم درسم خوبه هم زبانم دیدم مهاجرت هم خیلی سخته هم چند صد میلیون پول میخواد که اصلن ندارم. رفتیم دنبال استخدام عزیزان توی مصاحبه روبوسی میکردن باهم و با دیپلم از قبل رزرو شغل داشتن. شرکت خصوصی هم که نصف یک کارگر پول میدن. من هم انسانم و دوست دارم یک حداقل هایی در این زندگی لعنتی داشته باشم. متاسفانه رتبم به دندان نمیخوره وگرنه اون رو انتخاب میکردم و حالا هم دنبال راهنمایی مفیدم نه آیه یاس و ناامیدی از اونا تا دلتون بخواد شنیدم عملا تجربه کردم و امیدوارم شما هم درک کنید هرچند که احتمالن شما هم دارید درست میگید ولی واقعا از شرایط رشته های دیگه خبر ندارید.


*​حسن کچل به این ناله ها و موجای منفی گوش نده. برق خوندی؟ سربازی هم رفتی؟*

----------


## hossein-ml

> یعنی با رتبه 600 منطقه دو شما شک دارین پزشکی تبریز بیارین ؟؟؟!!


محمد داداش تو چه انتخابی کردی؟ فک کنم دندون بزنی  :Yahoo (4):  سر رتبه چقدر از پستای تو حرص میخوردم میگفتی از 98 بدتر میشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hassan the bald

> *​حسن کچل به این ناله ها و موجای منفی گوش نده. برق خوندی؟ سربازی هم رفتی؟*


آره.  معافیت پزشکی گرفتم با چه بدبختی.

----------


## rezzanr

> از من میشنوی دانشگاه پایین تر ولی نزدیک خودت بزن. بچه کجایی؟


مازندران. ولی مشهد خیلی برای پیشرفت بهتره و استادا و امکانات عالی تره

----------


## mohammad1397

> محمد داداش تو چه انتخابی کردی؟ فک کنم دندون بزنی  سر رتبه چقدر از پستای تو حرص میخوردم میگفتی از 98 بدتر میشه


حوزه ای که بودم امنیتش از امتحانات مدرسه هم خنده دارتر بود فکر میکردم تقلبا در حد فاجعه باشه ولی خیلی کمتر بوده ظاهرا ، همه دندون های روزانه تمام شهرا زدم ولی فکر نکنم دندون روزانه بیارم

----------


## Hassan the bald

> حوزه ای که بودم امنیتش از امتحانات مدرسه هم خنده دارتر بود فکر میکردم تقلبا در حد فاجعه باشه ولی خیلی کمتر بوده ظاهرا ، همه دندون های روزانه تمام شهرا زدم ولی فکر نکنم دندون روزانه بیارم


دوستان به نظر شما باتوجه به تغییر ظرفیت ها دندان تا چه رتبه ای میگیره امسال؟هرجا پرسیدم جواب ندادن.

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستان به نظر شما باتوجه به تغییر ظرفیت ها دندان تا چه رتبه ای میگیره امسال؟هرجا پرسیدم جواب ندادن.


احتمالا نسبت به پارسال فرق چندانی نکنه ظرفیت روزانه پزشکیا یه مقدار بالا رفته ولی ازون طرف گرایش به دندون مخصوصا تو منطقه یک بیشتر شده

----------


## youhans

> یکی از بچه ها هم گفت. مهارجت تو مهندسی از دور راحت و خوشه. وقتی داری اقدام میکنی میفهمی چه خبره.من الان برای پزشکی 7 سال میخوام برم مشهد  یا بابل تو گل گیر کردم چه برسه خارج...


مهاجرت خب سخت بود چون باید طبق زمانبندی همه چیزت فراهم باشه 
ولی اون چیزی که باعث میشه خیلی خیلی سخت تر بشه در اینده 
همین موضوع بی ارزش شدن پول
 و از اونور هجمه زیاد ایرانی ها ( از موقعی که کرونا شروع شد و گرونی ها سر به فلک کشید ) به مسیله مهاجرت بود 
وگرنه چند سال پیش اینقدر از لفظ مهاجرت استفاده نمیشد 
چند سال پیش طرف تو اینترنت سوال میکرد سفارت امریکا تو ترکیه بهتره یا ارمنستان 
ولی الان سوال ها چیه ؟ 
همه 100 قدم عقب تر از در ورودی مهاجرت موندند که کدوم رشته برم که چند سال دیگه که مدرک دانشگامو گرفتم بتونم تازه اقدام به مهاجرت کنم

----------


## rezzanr

> مهاجرت خب سخت بود چون باید طبق زمانبندی همه چیزت فراهم باشه 
> ولی اون چیزی که باعث میشه خیلی خیلی سخت تر بشه در اینده 
> همین موضوع بی ارزش شدن پول
>  و از اونور هجمه زیاد ایرانی ها ( از موقعی که کرونا شروع شد و گرونی ها سر به فلک کشید ) به مسیله مهاجرت بود 
> وگرنه چند سال پیش اینقدر از لفظ مهاجرت استفاده نمیشد 
> چند سال پیش طرف تو اینترنت سوال میکرد سفارت امریکا تو ترکیه بهتره یا ارمنستان 
> ولی الان سوال ها چیه ؟ 
> همه 100 قدم عقب تر از در ورودی مهاجرت موندند که کدوم رشته برم که چند سال دیگه که مدرک دانشگامو گرفتم بتونم تازه اقدام به مهاجرت کنم


افرین دقیقا  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rezzanr

الان رفیقام هستن دیگه. دوتاشون پزشکی هستن. هردو میگن اگه برگردم  موقع انتخاب رشته باز میرم پزشکی. ولی اگه برگردم انتخاب رشته دبیرستان میرم ریاضی

----------


## youhans

> من به دختر عمم گفتم برو ریاضی بعد مهاجرت کن ولی همش اصرار به پزشکی داره خدای نکرده اگه مثل مهندسی بشه اونوقت شاید مردم دست بردارن


کلا قانع کردن افراد تو این مورد خیلی سخته 
وقتی هم بهشون میگی فکر میکنند ما حسودی میکنیم که اونا برن اون جا
و براشون اون رشته رو اتفاقا بولد تر میکنیم ( طرف بیشتر احساس میکنه که انگار اون رشته توش یه چیزی داره که میخوان من بهش نرسم )

----------


## youhans

> مازندران. ولی مشهد خیلی برای پیشرفت بهتره و استادا و امکانات عالی تره


اگر مشهد میتونی قبول بشی حتما برو 
تو بحث مسافتش هم ببین اون شهر فرودگاه ، قطار ، اتوبسرانی درست و حسابی  داره یا نه 
که مشهد حتما اینارو داره

----------


## rezzanr

> اگر مشهد میتونی قبول بشی حتما برو 
> تو بحث مسافتش هم ببین اون شهر فرودگاه ، قطار ، اتوبسرانی درست و حسابی  داره یا نه 
> که مشهد حتما اینارو داره


من مشهد دوست دارم. چون پژوهشگاهش خیلی وسیعه و منم تحققات دوست دارم. ولی الان یک دوست دارم میگه که منم قبل دانشگاه به فکر اینا بودم. ولی بعدش وارد شدم انگیزه ای نبود و بیخیال شدم و شرایط کلا فرق کرد. میترسم منم اینجوری بشم. -.-

----------


## youhans

> من مشهد دوست دارم. چون پژوهشگاهش خیلی وسیعه و منم تحققات دوست دارم. ولی الان یک دوست دارم میگه که منم قبل دانشگاه به فکر اینا بودم. ولی بعدش وارد شدم انگیزه ای نبود و بیخیال شدم و شرایط کلا فرق کرد. میترسم منم اینجوری بشم. -.-


خب ببین چی باعث میشه که شرایط کلا فرق کنه ؟ 
یک درس و دانشگاه هست که در حالت عادی همه دانشگاهیا میخونند حالا پزشکی و دارو بیشتر سرشون تو درسه 
یه وقت ازادی باقی میمونه 
حالا 5 دسته میشن اینجا 
1. اونایی که بیشتر درسو میخونند که معدل الف بشن و تو ازمونای علوم پایه و.... رتبه کسب کنند 
2. اونایی که میرن سراغ المپیاد های پزشکی و در سودای مدال المپیادن 
3. اونایی که برنامه مهاجرت ریختند که دنبال یادگیری زبان ( حالا انگلیسی باشه راحتتر یه زبون جدید باشه سختتر ) و مقاله خوانی و مقاله نویسی برای تقویت رزومه 
4.اونایی که وقتی تو بیرون همسن خودشونو میبینند یا قلان فرد رو تو فامیل میبینند که رفته دنبال کسب درامد و بعدش با پولش عشق و حال میکنه ، میرن سراغ کسب درامد ( که اکثرشون میشن مشاور تحصیلی و....)
5. اونایی که همون درسم برای رفع تکلیف میخونند و بعدش هم که وقت ازاد دارن به بطالت میگذرونن ( به قولی راضی به وضعیت فعلی و جیب بابا ) 
و در اخر شخصیتتو بشناس و بزار شخصیتی که دوست داری در اینده داشته باشی برات تضمیم بگیره

----------


## Hassan the bald

> احتمالا نسبت به پارسال فرق چندانی نکنه ظرفیت روزانه پزشکیا یه مقدار بالا رفته ولی ازون طرف گرایش به دندون مخصوصا تو منطقه یک بیشتر شده


من که دندان روزانه زدم همه رو بعد پزشکی بعد دارو ولی فکر کنم مجبور شم پزشکی برم متاسفانه.

----------


## Hassan the bald

> الان رفیقام هستن دیگه. دوتاشون پزشکی هستن. هردو میگن اگه برگردم  موقع انتخاب رشته باز میرم پزشکی. ولی اگه برگردم انتخاب رشته دبیرستان میرم ریاضی


رفیقای شما با عرض احترام یک چیزی گفتن . باخودتون فکر کنین چرا تک رقمی های کشوری ریاضی و شریفی ها و امیرکبیر و... همه میان سمت کنکور تجربی و به عمرشون پشت پا میزنندحتی با ارشد و دکترا؟ . مثل من . حداقل ۲۰_۳۰ تا از دوستای خودم اینکار رو کردند . حتا با رتبه های ۱۴ و ۴۰ و ۳۴ ریاضی اونا که راه و رسم اپلای رو بهتر از هرکسی بلدن. 
الان اکثر بچه ها پول application fee هم نمیتونن چور کنن چه برسه به bank statement و پول بلیط هواپیما و هزینه ویزا برای کشور هایی که توی ایران سفارت ندارند.

----------


## بهار99

> رفیقای شما با عرض احترام یک چیزی گفتن . باخودتون فکر کنین چرا تک رقمی های کشوری ریاضی و شریفی ها و امیرکبیر و... همه میان سمت کنکور تجربی و به عمرشون پشت پا میزنندحتی با ارشد و دکترا؟ . مثل من . حداقل ۲۰_۳۰ تا از دوستای خودم اینکار رو کردند . حتا با رتبه های ۱۴ و ۴۰ و ۳۴ ریاضی اونا که راه و رسم اپلای رو بهتر از هرکسی بلدن. 
> الان اکثر بچه ها پول application fee هم نمیتونن چور کنن چه برسه به bank statement و پول بلیط هواپیما و هزینه ویزا برای کشور هایی که توی ایران سفارت ندارند.


اونا نتونستن مهاجرت کنن اگه مهاجرت کنن 50هیچ از ما جلوترن

----------


## بهار99

> من که دندان روزانه زدم همه رو بعد پزشکی بعد دارو ولی فکر کنم مجبور شم پزشکی برم متاسفانه.


من می تونم دندون روزانه قبول شم ولی دنبال بهانم نرم همش دنبال ایرادای دندونم

----------


## Hassan the bald

> من می تونم دندون روزانه قبول شم ولی دنبال بهانم نرم همش دنبال ایرادای دندونم


چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و چقدر دوست داشتم که از سر اجبار مجبور نشم برم یک رشته ای.
ناشکر نیستم ولی واقعا الان قدر تک تک ثانیه های از دست رفته رو میفهمم و باخودم میگم ای کاش چند ماه بیش تر میخوندم. 
شما البته خانمید و شرایط سنی مناسبی دارید ولی من نه متاسفانه من تاسر کلاس درس بشینم ۲۵ ساله ام. :Yahoo (12):

----------


## katy perry

> چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و چقدر دوست داشتم که از سر اجبار مجبور نشم برم یک رشته ای.
> ناشکر نیستم ولی واقعا الان قدر تک تک ثانیه های از دست رفته رو میفهمم و باخودم میگم ای کاش چند ماه بیش تر میخوندم. 
> شما البته خانمید و شرایط سنی مناسبی دارید ولی من نه متاسفانه من تاسر کلاس درس بشینم ۲۵ ساله ام.


چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و بخاطر جبر و شرایط مجبور به انتخاب مسیر سخت پیش رو نشم...و میدونم که خیلی چیزا دیگه از دستم رفته و قرار نیست طعم خیلی چیزارو بچشم با این راهی که دارم میرم...منم ناشکر نیستم و میگم کاش بیشتر درس میخوندم.. شما البته شرایط سنی مناسبی دارین ولی من متاسفانه وقتی سرکلاس پزشکی بخوام بشینم 32 ساله ام :Yahoo (19):  وقتی فارغ درآستانه چهل سالگی : ))) به کی بگم که بفهمه این لبخند از صد تا گریه غم انگیزتره...
جامون عوض بشه یعنی ایکاش الان 25 سالم بود :Yahoo (12):

----------


## بهار99

> چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و چقدر دوست داشتم که از سر اجبار مجبور نشم برم یک رشته ای.
> ناشکر نیستم ولی واقعا الان قدر تک تک ثانیه های از دست رفته رو میفهمم و باخودم میگم ای کاش چند ماه بیش تر میخوندم. 
> شما البته خانمید و شرایط سنی مناسبی دارید ولی من نه متاسفانه من تاسر کلاس درس بشینم ۲۵ ساله ام.


منم میگم کاش رتبم جوری میشد که دندون نمیوردم فقط پزشکی بزنم چون منطقم اذیتم میکنه ولی راجب سن خیلی حساس نباشین من خودم 22سالمه نه 18 ولی درحد شما خودم رو اذیت نمی کنم که زودتر وارد رشته پزشکی نشدم

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> الان رفیقام هستن دیگه. دوتاشون پزشکی هستن. هردو میگن اگه برگردم  موقع انتخاب رشته باز میرم پزشکی. ولی اگه برگردم انتخاب رشته دبیرستان میرم ریاضی


خخخ. ما ریاضی خوندیم و هیچی عایدمون نشد و الان اومدیم کنکور تجربی دادیم. آقایون آرزو میکنن کاش میرفتن ریاضی. خیلی جالبه

----------


## بهار99

> چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و بخاطر جبر و شرایط مجبور به انتخاب مسیر سخت پیش رو نشم...و میدونم که خیلی چیزا دیگه از دستم رفته و قرار نیست طعم خیلی چیزارو بچشم با این راهی که دارم میرم...منم ناشکر نیستم و میگم کاش بیشتر درس میخوندم.. شما البته شرایط سنی مناسبی دارین ولی من متاسفانه وقتی سرکلاس پزشکی بخوام بشینم 32 ساله ام وقتی فارغ درآستانه چهل سالگی : ))) به کی بگم که بفهمه این لبخند از صد تا گریه غم انگیزتره...
> جامون عوض بشه یعنی ایکاش الان 25 سالم بود


بایدن تو 78 سالگی رعیس جمهور شده اگه دیدگاه تورو داشت اینقدر تلاش نمی کرد دختر تو هنوز جوونی چرا اینقدر خودت رو اذیت می کنی وارد یه رشته تاپ هم میشی چیزی که هر کسی نمی تونه واردش بشه خوشحال باش عزیزم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Hassan the bald

> چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و بخاطر جبر و شرایط مجبور به انتخاب مسیر سخت پیش رو نشم...و میدونم که خیلی چیزا دیگه از دستم رفته و قرار نیست طعم خیلی چیزارو بچشم با این راهی که دارم میرم...منم ناشکر نیستم و میگم کاش بیشتر درس میخوندم.. شما البته شرایط سنی مناسبی دارین ولی من متاسفانه وقتی سرکلاس پزشکی بخوام بشینم 32 ساله ام وقتی فارغ درآستانه چهل سالگی : ))) به کی بگم که بفهمه این لبخند از صد تا گریه غم انگیزتره...
> جامون عوض بشه یعنی ایکاش الان 25 سالم بود


اینم حرفیه . دست بالای دست وپایین دست بسیاراست. جساراتا شما متاهلید و مسوللیت خانواده دارید؟ من تنها دلداری که به خودم میدم اینه که حداقل موقعیت احتماعی و اقتصادی بهتری پیش روم خواهد بود و شاید جبران این عقب موندگی ها بشه.

----------


## بهار99

> خخخ. ما ریاضی خوندیم و هیچی عایدمون نشد و الان اومدیم کنکور تجربی دادیم. آقایون آرزو میکنن کاش میرفتن ریاضی. خیلی جالبه


من خودم ریاضی رو خیلی دوست دارم از طرفی با رشته های مهندسی راحت میشه مهاجرت کرد چرا بد باشه این رشته اخه

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> اگر مشهد میتونی قبول بشی حتما برو 
> تو بحث مسافتش هم ببین اون شهر فرودگاه ، قطار ، اتوبسرانی درست و حسابی  داره یا نه 
> که مشهد حتما اینارو داره


مشهد خوبه. دلت هم گرفت میری حرم. زیاد احساس غربت نمیکنی

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> من خودم ریاضی رو خیلی دوست دارم از طرفی با رشته های مهندسی راحت میشه مهاجرت کرد چرا بد باشه این رشته اخه


آخه من اصلا آدم مهاجرت کردن نیستم. اگه برم به یه ماه نمیکشه افسردگی شدید میگیرم. اصلا تصورش هم نمیتونم بکنم

----------


## rezzanr

> من می تونم دندون روزانه قبول شم ولی دنبال بهانم نرم همش دنبال ایرادای دندونم


سوای درامد و مشکلات بیمارستان  واشباع و اینچیزا. شما دنبال کسب دانش و علم پزشکی هستی؟ یا مهارت دندون و فک و سلامت دندون؟ همین سوال ساده رو جواب بدین

----------


## mohammad1397

اقدام عجیب وزرای بهداشت و علوم؛ ژن های هیات علمی باز هم‌صاحب سهمیه شدند !!

 بر اساس اخبار شنیده شده، به پیشنهاد محرمانه زلفی‌گل وزیر علوم و عین اللهی وزیر بهداشت در جلسه اخیر شورای راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی، طرح اعمال یک سهمیه ویژه برای فرزندان هیأت علمی برای تمامی مقاطع ارائه و تصویب شده است.

بر اساس این طرح فرزندان اعضای هیأت علمی  می‌توانند تنها با کسب 90درصد نمره‌کل «آخرین فرد قبولی با هرسهمیه‌ای» مازاد بر ظرفیت پذیرش هر کد رشته و برای تمامی مقاطع (از مقطه کارشناسی تا دکتری) موفق به اخذ پذیرش شوند.

 در جلسه مذکور برخی از اعضای شورا همانند عاملی و افتخاری و همچنین ریاست دانشگاه شریف این طرح را مخالف با عدالت آموزشی دانستند اما نهایتا با اصرار دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی این سهم‌خواهی ویژه در نظام آموزشی تصویب شد.

حال باید منتظر واکنش سید ابراهیم رئیسی به عنوان ریاست شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در برخورد با این بی عدالتی مسلم در دولت سیزدهم که با شعار رانت ستیزی و مقابله با ویژه‌خواری روی کار آمد، باشیم/ آخرین‌خبر

#خبرانه

@medtweeet | مدتوئیت

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> من می تونم دندون روزانه قبول شم ولی دنبال بهانم نرم همش دنبال ایرادای دندونم


با خودت کلنجار نرو. دلت با پزشکیه. برو پزشکی

----------


## Hassan the bald

> خخخ. ما ریاضی خوندیم و هیچی عایدمون نشد و الان اومدیم کنکور تجربی دادیم. آقایون آرزو میکنن کاش میرفتن ریاضی. خیلی جالبه


واقعابرادر. چی فک میکردیم. چی شد. عمرمون رفت و آخرش هم رسیدیم به نقطه ی اول و حرفی که از اول بهم زدن کاری که اصرار کردن که همون موقع بکنم
یک دوست داشتم هم زمان با ما یکم اختلاف سنی داشت رفت با رتبه n هزار مجارستان دندون خوند و برگشت الان هرچی که فکر کنید داره توی زندگیش با اینکه فوق العاده بی استعداده و بی ملاحظه است و ۴ بار فایل رو توی دهن مردم شکسته.

----------


## rezzanr

> ������ اقدام عجیب وزرای بهداشت و علوم؛ ژن های هیات علمی باز هم‌صاحب سهمیه شدند !!
> 
>  ������بر اساس اخبار شنیده شده، به پیشنهاد محرمانه زلفی‌گل وزیر علوم و عین اللهی وزیر بهداشت در جلسه اخیر شورای راهبری اجرای نقشه جامع علمی، طرح اعمال یک سهمیه ویژه برای فرزندان هیأت علمی برای تمامی مقاطع ارائه و تصویب شده است.
> 
> ������بر اساس این طرح فرزندان اعضای هیأت علمی  می‌توانند تنها با کسب 90درصد نمره‌کل «آخرین فرد قبولی با هرسهمیه‌ای» مازاد بر ظرفیت پذیرش هر کد رشته و برای تمامی مقاطع (از مقطه کارشناسی تا دکتری) موفق به اخذ پذیرش شوند.
> 
>  ������در جلسه مذکور برخی از اعضای شورا همانند عاملی و افتخاری و همچنین ریاست دانشگاه شریف این طرح را مخالف با عدالت آموزشی دانستند اما نهایتا با اصرار دبیر ستاد نقشه جامع علمی این سهم‌خواهی ویژه در نظام آموزشی تصویب شد.
> 
> ������حال باید منتظر واکنش سید ابراهیم رئیسی به عنوان ریاست شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در برخورد با این بی عدالتی مسلم در دولت سیزدهم که با شعار رانت ستیزی و مقابله با ویژه‌خواری روی کار آمد، باشیم/ آخرین‌خبر
> ...


ما با مشکلات هیئت علمی و خدمتی که دارن به کشور میکنن اشنا نیستیم. پس نمیتونیم بگیم حقشونه یا نه.چون از یکی شنیدم که خدمت خوبی به دانشگاه و اینچیزا میکنن. ولی خب نباید در ایند حد زیاد بهشون خدمات بدن

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> چقدر دوست داشتم که جاهامون با هم عوض بشه و بخاطر جبر و شرایط مجبور به انتخاب مسیر سخت پیش رو نشم...و میدونم که خیلی چیزا دیگه از دستم رفته و قرار نیست طعم خیلی چیزارو بچشم با این راهی که دارم میرم...منم ناشکر نیستم و میگم کاش بیشتر درس میخوندم.. شما البته شرایط سنی مناسبی دارین ولی من متاسفانه وقتی سرکلاس پزشکی بخوام بشینم 32 ساله ام وقتی فارغ درآستانه چهل سالگی : ))) به کی بگم که بفهمه این لبخند از صد تا گریه غم انگیزتره...
> جامون عوض بشه یعنی ایکاش الان 25 سالم بود


کیتی پری الان قبول شدی یا میخوای شروع کنی تازه؟

----------


## rezzanr

> من خودم ریاضی رو خیلی دوست دارم از طرفی با رشته های مهندسی راحت میشه مهاجرت کرد چرا بد باشه این رشته اخه


مهاجرت کار هر کسی نیست. تو ریاضی هم باید مخ باشن که اونور موفق باشن. وگرنه.../ چون وقتی یک کشور بیگانه هست. بهشون خدمات خوبی ندی میندازنت دور. از اعضای فامیل من اونایی رو که قبول کردن مخ بودن. یعنی یکیشون یه چیز اختراع کرد تو امریکا. در این حد باید باشی تا موفق شی. وگرنه اونا مهندس میخوان چیکار. باید خدمت کنی

----------


## katy perry

> بایدن تو 78 سالگی رعیس جمهور شده اگه دیدگاه تورو داشت اینقدر تلاش نمی کرد دختر تو هنوز جوونی چرا اینقدر خودت رو اذیت می کنی وارد یه رشته تاپ هم میشی چیزی که هر کسی نمی تونه واردش بشه خوشحال باش عزیزم


جوون هستم ولی بیام تو این رشته باید ته مونده جوونیمم بذارم تو رشته ای که مشخص نیست تا 7 سال دیگه چی میشه اصلا...دیگه اسم و رسم و..که واسم نه پول میشه نه جوونی نه...کاش چند سال زودتر میشد، حس شکست خورده بودن نداشتم...یک چیزایی انقدر دیر میشه که وقتی اتفاق بیفته هم حس خوب و موفقیت بهت نمیده...این باخته ولی خب باید شرایط رو بپذیرم عوض انقدر مقاومت کردن...هعی عزیزم جانم چی بگم..شماها قدر عمر رو بدونین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohammad1397

> بابا راحت بگن استعداد و تعهد نمیخوایم پاشید از دنیا برید بیرون


کلا صندلیا داره خیرات میشه سهمیه ای ها تقلب کارا هیئت علمیا و خارج کشوریا و المپیادا و ... هر نهادی برای خودش قانون گذار شده ، امسال خدا میدونه داخل کلاس های پزشکی چه خبر باشه و چقدر از ظرفیت دفترچه بیشتر باشن ازون ور شورای انقلاب گفته دو سال اول پزشکی مهم نیست و نیاز به امکانات نداره !

----------


## rezzanr

> خب ببین چی باعث میشه که شرایط کلا فرق کنه ؟ 
> یک درس و دانشگاه هست که در حالت عادی همه دانشگاهیا میخونند حالا پزشکی و دارو بیشتر سرشون تو درسه 
> یه وقت ازادی باقی میمونه 
> حالا 5 دسته میشن اینجا 
> 1. اونایی که بیشتر درسو میخونند که معدل الف بشن و تو ازمونای علوم پایه و.... رتبه کسب کنند 
> 2. اونایی که میرن سراغ المپیاد های پزشکی و در سودای مدال المپیادن 
> 3. اونایی که برنامه مهاجرت ریختند که دنبال یادگیری زبان ( حالا انگلیسی باشه راحتتر یه زبون جدید باشه سختتر ) و مقاله خوانی و مقاله نویسی برای تقویت رزومه 
> 4.اونایی که وقتی تو بیرون همسن خودشونو میبینند یا قلان فرد رو تو فامیل میبینند که رفته دنبال کسب درامد و بعدش با پولش عشق و حال میکنه ، میرن سراغ کسب درامد ( که اکثرشون میشن مشاور تحصیلی و....)
> 5. اونایی که همون درسم برای رفع تکلیف میخونند و بعدش هم که وقت ازاد دارن به بطالت میگذرونن ( به قولی راضی به وضعیت فعلی و جیب بابا ) 
> و در اخر شخصیتتو بشناس و بزار شخصیتی که دوست داری در اینده داشته باشی برات تضمیم بگیره


خدا کنه سه تای اول باشیم حداقل  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> ما با مشکلات هیئت علمی و خدمتی که دارن به کشور میکنن اشنا نیستیم. پس نمیتونیم بگیم حقشونه یا نه.چون از یکی شنیدم که خدمت خوبی به دانشگاه و اینچیزا میکنن. ولی خب نباید در ایند حد زیاد بهشون خدمات بدن


آقا رضا از اون حرفا زدیا. هر خدمتی هم میکنن دارن خدا تومن پول میگیرن. خیلی ها دارن کار مفید میکنن تو این مملکت. باید به بچه های همشون سهمیه بدن؟ این یعنی ذبح عدالت

----------


## katy perry

> اینم حرفیه . دست بالای دست وپایین دست بسیاراست. جساراتا شما متاهلید و مسوللیت خانواده دارید؟ من تنها دلداری که به خودم میدم اینه که حداقل موقعیت احتماعی و اقتصادی بهتری پیش روم خواهد بود و شاید جبران این عقب موندگی ها بشه.


آره پس انقدر ناامید نباشید...درد هرکی یکجوره! نمیدونم شما متاهلید یا نه که احتمالا هستید چون بنظر مسولیت خانوداه دارین..ولی شاید باور نکنین اگه متاهل بودم و مسولیت خانوداه داشتم حالم خیلییییی خوبتر بود از الان..اصلا شاید بخاطر همون مسولیت نداشتنه که انقد آدم میتونه مایوس بشه از زندگی درحالیکه روی کاغذ باید حالت خوب باشه..دیگه دلخوشی منم همینه...وگرنه من آینده خاصی پیش روی خودم نمیبینم با این راهی که دارم میرم...فقط میرم چون باید برم و کار دیگه ای نمیتونم بکنم...

----------


## katy perry

> کیتی پری الان قبول شدی یا میخوای شروع کنی تازه؟


هنوز انتخاب رشته نکردم که قبول بشم که...برحسب اطلاعات و داده ها و امارها اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد اگه زنده موندیم و اگه خدا خواست شاید یه گوشه این مملکت بتونیم قبول شیم...

----------


## rezzanr

> آقا رضا از اون حرفا زدیا. هر خدمتی هم میکنن دارن خدا تومن پول میگیرن. خیلی ها دارن کار مفید میکنن تو این مملکت. باید به بچه های همشون سهمیه بدن؟ این یعنی ذبح عدالت


نمیدونم راستش. چی بگم ... منم اطلاعاتم کم تو این مورد

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> هنوز انتخاب رشته نکردم که قبول بشم که...برحسب اطلاعات و داده ها و امارها اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد اگه زنده موندیم و اگه خدا خواست شاید یه گوشه این مملکت بتونیم قبول شیم...


همینکه سرگرم باشی و یه کار مفید کنی خیلی خوبه به خدا. من وقتی پرکارم یا درس میخونم حالم خوبه و همش میگم کاش بیکار شم تا فلان کارو کنم ولی وقتی بیکار میشم فقط دو سه روز اولش واسم شیرینه و بعدش واقعا حوصله هیچ کاری ندارم و اگه بیکاریم خیلی طول بکشه میرم سمت افسردگی و یه زندگی مزخرف و همش احساس پوچی میکنم

----------


## katy perry

> همینکه سرگرم باشی و یه کار مفید کنی خیلی خوبه به خدا. من وقتی پرکارم یا درس میخونم حالم خوبه و همش میگم کاش بیکار شم تا فلان کارو کنم ولی وقتی بیکار میشم فقط دو سه روز اولش واسم شیرینه و بعدش واقعا حوصله هیچ کاری ندارم و اگه بیکاریم خیلی طول بکشه میرم سمت افسردگی و یه زندگی مزخرف و همش احساس پوچی میکنم


آخه کارای من مفیدم نیست..کار باید خروجی ظاهری هم داشته باشه..منم البته همینطورم دست به افسردگیم خوبه..یعنی اگه یک روز مشغول به چیزی نباشم احساس پوچی میکنم..اصلا از بیکاری خوشم نمیاد..ولی مشغول پزشکی بودنم خیلی پروسه طولانیی هست..احساس میکنم خیلی استعدادها در من هست که میتونه شکوفا بشه ولی این اشتغال دایم به درس، این تک بعدی زندگی کردنم آخر مجبور میشم همرو با خودم ببرم زیرزمین! زندگی خیلی وسیع تر ازینه که من تجربه کردم و دوست داشتم تجربه کنم..ولی خودمو تو این قفس تحصیل حبس کردم...دلم میخواد کار راه بندازم،درآمد خوب داشته باشم چیزای دیگرو امتحان کنم زندگی کلا چند تا دهه است زیاد طولانی نیست...با اینکه تجربه پزشکی هم خیلی جذاب و جالبه ولی کاش زودتر میشد نه الان که دیگه ذوقش نیست و همش اجباره..تاپیک رو تبدیل کردیم به محل دردو دل :Yahoo (4):

----------


## بهار99

> سوای درامد و مشکلات بیمارستان  واشباع و اینچیزا. شما دنبال کسب دانش و علم پزشکی هستی؟ یا مهارت دندون و فک و سلامت دندون؟ همین سوال ساده رو جواب بدین


دانش وعلم پزشکی

----------


## بهار99

> مهاجرت کار هر کسی نیست. تو ریاضی هم باید مخ باشن که اونور موفق باشن. وگرنه.../ چون وقتی یک کشور بیگانه هست. بهشون خدمات خوبی ندی میندازنت دور. از اعضای فامیل من اونایی رو که قبول کردن مخ بودن. یعنی یکیشون یه چیز اختراع کرد تو امریکا. در این حد باید باشی تا موفق شی. وگرنه اونا مهندس میخوان چیکار. باید خدمت کنی


یعنی به مهاجرت فکر نمی کنین؟

----------


## Hassan the bald

> آره پس انقدر ناامید نباشید...درد هرکی یکجوره! نمیدونم شما متاهلید یا نه که احتمالا هستید چون بنظر مسولیت خانوداه دارین..ولی شاید باور نکنین اگه متاهل بودم و مسولیت خانوداه داشتم حالم خیلییییی خوبتر بود از الان..اصلا شاید بخاطر همون مسولیت نداشتنه که انقد آدم میتونه مایوس بشه از زندگی درحالیکه روی کاغذ باید حالت خوب باشه..دیگه دلخوشی منم همینه...وگرنه من آینده خاصی پیش روی خودم نمیبینم با این راهی که دارم میرم...فقط میرم چون باید برم و کار دیگه ای نمیتونم بکنم...


من متاهل نیستم ولی متاهل ها را دوست دارم.
بالاخره دور و بریای ما همه دارن میرن پی زندگیشون و ماهم باید کم کم آستین بالا بزنیم و دیگه دوست و هم دوره ای هم باقی نمیمونه برای گذران وقت.
حالا خانوادم به شوخی میگن الان به عنوان یک دکتر آینده کلی پیشنهاد خوب برات پیدا میشه برو یک زن دندان پزشک بگیر با پولش زندگی کنین تا به درآمد برسی خودت یعنی این جوری :Yahoo (4): 
شما هم میتونی توی این محیط های کاری انشالله کیس مناسب جراح آشنا شید و نسل آینده دکتر کوچولوهارو پرورش بدید. :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _invincible_

بچه ها میون کلامتون، من تا حالا تو سایت سنجش انتخابامو وارد نکردم..مشکلی پیش نیاد یه وقت...این دو روز فرجه ای که دادن یه وقت فقط برای ویرایش نباشه ؟

----------


## rezzanr

> یعنی به مهاجرت فکر نمی کنین؟


بنظرم الان نمیشه جواب اینو داد که میتونم مهاجرت کنم یا نه؟  بهتره مهاجرت کنم یا ایران بمونم؟. جواب این دوتا سوال موقع دانشگاه مشخص میشه. سوال اول جوابش وقتی معلومه که ببینم اصلا دروس پزشکی رو میکشم که به مقاله نوشتن اصن فکر کنم؟ جواب دوم هم اینه که باید 7 سال بگذره ببینم اوضاع چطوره و طبق اون تصمیم بگیرم. اصلا شاید ایران دیگه به کسی اجازه خروج نده.... یا یه مبلغ خیلی سنگین بگیره. به اینچیزا الان فکر کردن ثمره ای نداره

----------


## rezzanr

> یعنی به مهاجرت فکر نمی کنین؟


قطعا  تو ذهنم راجبش فکر و درگیری هست. ولی خب بهتره قبول کنیم فعلا  فقط در حد فکره تو سر هممون

----------


## _invincible_

> بچه ها میون کلامتون، من تا حالا تو سایت سنجش انتخابامو وارد نکردم..مشکلی پیش نیاد یه وقت...این دو روز فرجه ای که دادن یه وقت فقط برای ویرایش نباشه ؟


خب خطر رفع شد..سنجش تو یه بخشیش صراحتا گفته که کسایی که هنوز انتخاب نکردن تا ۲۴ ام وقت دارن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## katy perry

> من متاهل نیستم ولی متاهل ها را دوست دارم.
> بالاخره دور و بریای ما همه دارن میرن پی زندگیشون و ماهم باید کم کم آستین بالا بزنیم و دیگه دوست و هم دوره ای هم باقی نمیمونه برای گذران وقت.
> حالا خانوادم به شوخی میگن الان به عنوان یک دکتر آینده کلی پیشنهاد خوب برات پیدا میشه برو یک زن دندان پزشک بگیر با پولش زندگی کنین تا به درآمد برسی خودت یعنی این جوری
> شما هم میتونی توی این محیط های کاری انشالله کیس مناسب جراح آشنا شید و نسل آینده دکتر کوچولوهارو پرورش بدید.


هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که به کسی غبطه بخورم بخاطر اینکه تشکیل خانواده داده، یک زندگی روتین داره، بچه داره..مال شما دارن میرن، مال ما رفتن.اکثر هم دوره ای های من، حتی بچه خرخون های کلاس دیگه سروسامون گرفتن، بچه دارن، یکجا قرار و ریشه گرفتن..من هنوز تو فکر اینم که برم پزشکی بخونم، بقول اون داستان ادبیات فارسی نمیدانم کجا ریشه بدوانم! :Yahoo (1):  وقت آستین من دیگه داره تمام میشه/والا خانواده شما شوخی میگن مال من جدی،خانواده منم همچین فکرای عجیب غریبی میکنن؛ فکر میکنن داماد آینده شون همون جلوی در دانشگاه منتظر من وایستاده...من قراره همکلاسی یک مشت جوجه طلایی بشم :Yahoo (4):  این دهه ما منقرض شه زودتر از شر بدبختتیاشون خلاص شیم؛ والا :Yahoo (4):  آره توی محیط پزشک عمومی جراحا واسم صف کشیدن :Yahoo (23):  والا بخاطر همین چیزای مسخره، نمیذارن رشته لیسانس بزنم! شاید باور نکنین! من اگه قرار بود تو دانشگاه مردم رو پیدا کنم که تا حالا دوبار دانشگاه رفتم آقا :Yahoo (4):  مرد زندگی من توی دانشگاه نیست قطع به یقین....والا من شوهر کنم خیلی خوشحالتر میشم تا دکتر بشم :Yahoo (76):  واقعا زندگی بدون همسر لذت نداره؛ واسه همین میگم اگه مسولیت زندگی بود، حتی فقیر بودیم دونفری امید به زندگی بالاتر بود...

----------


## hossein-ml

> حوزه ای که بودم امنیتش از امتحانات مدرسه هم خنده دارتر بود فکر میکردم تقلبا در حد فاجعه باشه ولی خیلی کمتر بوده ظاهرا ، همه دندون های روزانه تمام شهرا زدم ولی فکر نکنم دندون روزانه بیارم


خودت اهل کدوم طرفایی؟پزشکی نمیزنی در کل؟

----------


## Barca

البته فکر میکنم این بستگی داره به ویژگی شخصیتی انسانها و دیدگاه اونها به زندگی ، من از شما ۶ سال کوچیکتر هستم اما هیچ وقت احساس نکردم وقتی با سن ۳۰ سالگی وارد دانشگاه میشم با رشته پزشکی ناراحت باشم ، و یا حس کنم کار بیهوده ای کردم با خوندنش !! کلا زندگی اساسش بر گذر هست و میگذره بقول اقای اروین_د_یالوم روانپزشک ببینید با چه چیزی مشغول باشید اون گذر براتون قابل تحمل تر هست و احساس بهتری دارید .یکی حالش با ازدواج یکی با فرزند داری یکی با درس یکی با کار و ...خوش است هرکسی باید ببین با چی خوشه و دنبال اون باشه که زندگی رو بگذرونه.

----------


## katy perry

> البته فکر میکنم این بستگی داره به ویژگی شخصیتی انسانها و دیدگاه اونها به زندگی ، من از شما ۶ سال کوچیکتر هستم اما هیچ وقت احساس نکردم وقتی با سن ۳۰ سالگی وارد دانشگاه میشم با رشته پزشکی ناراحت باشم ، و یا حس کنم کار بیهوده ای کردم با خوندنش !! کلا زندگی اساسش بر گذر هست و میگذره بقول اقای اروین_د_یالوم روانپزشک ببینید با چه چیزی مشغول باشید اون گذر براتون قابل تحمل تر هست و احساس بهتری دارید .یکی حالش با ازدواج یکی با فرزند داری یکی با درس یکی با کار و ...خوش است هرکسی باید ببین با چی خوشه و دنبال اون باشه که زندگی رو بگذرونه.


آره زندگی کلا یه تجربه شخصی تک نفره س..خب احساس نکردین چون هنوز شاید 6 سال کوچیکترید..منم 6 سال پیش وضع الانم رو نمیتونستم درک یا احساس کنم...هرچیزی وقتی ارزشمنده که فه وقتش باشه بنظرم...نه اون باهایی که گفتین وقتی کنار هم باشن یه زندگی متعادل معمولی ایجاد میکنن که آدم رو استیبل میکنه....یک آدمی که حالش با درس خوبه برای خوب بودن حالش فقط نیاز به درس نداره، به خیلی چیزای دیگم احتیاج داره : ) میگم باید خیلی چیزا به آدم بگذره که خیلی چیزای دیگه واسه آدم ملموس شه...من همیشه عاشق درس بودم، و فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که از درس فرار کنم، ولی اومد...ولی خب هرکسی با یه چیزی دلش خوشه دیگه؛ روحیه آدما یکی نیست...
براتون آرزوی حال خوب دارم... :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> آخه کارای من مفیدم نیست..کار باید خروجی ظاهری هم داشته باشه..منم البته همینطورم دست به افسردگیم خوبه..یعنی اگه یک روز مشغول به چیزی نباشم احساس پوچی میکنم..اصلا از بیکاری خوشم نمیاد..ولی مشغول پزشکی بودنم خیلی پروسه طولانیی هست..احساس میکنم خیلی استعدادها در من هست که میتونه شکوفا بشه ولی این اشتغال دایم به درس، این تک بعدی زندگی کردنم آخر مجبور میشم همرو با خودم ببرم زیرزمین! زندگی خیلی وسیع تر ازینه که من تجربه کردم و دوست داشتم تجربه کنم..ولی خودمو تو این قفس تحصیل حبس کردم...دلم میخواد کار راه بندازم،درآمد خوب داشته باشم چیزای دیگرو امتحان کنم زندگی کلا چند تا دهه است زیاد طولانی نیست...با اینکه تجربه پزشکی هم خیلی جذاب و جالبه ولی کاش زودتر میشد نه الان که دیگه ذوقش نیست و همش اجباره..تاپیک رو تبدیل کردیم به محل دردو دل


قبلا چه رشته ای خوندی و چرا نتونستی کار پیدا کنی؟ کاملا بهت حق میدم. درس خوندن صرف آدمو مریض میکنه. چه کنیم که توی ایران باید بارها آزمون و خطا کرد تا به یه کار مفید و با درامد خوب رسید. چه عمر ها که تلف نشد توی این دانشگاه های صنعتی و فنی مهندسی

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> آره زندگی کلا یه تجربه شخصی تک نفره س..خب احساس نکردین چون هنوز شاید 6 سال کوچیکترید..منم 6 سال پیش وضع الانم رو نمیتونستم درک یا احساس کنم...هرچیزی وقتی ارزشمنده که فه وقتش باشه بنظرم...نه اون باهایی که گفتین وقتی کنار هم باشن یه زندگی متعادل معمولی ایجاد میکنن که آدم رو استیبل میکنه....یک آدمی که حالش با درس خوبه برای خوب بودن حالش فقط نیاز به درس نداره، به خیلی چیزای دیگم احتیاج داره : ) میگم باید خیلی چیزا به آدم بگذره که خیلی چیزای دیگه واسه آدم ملموس شه...من همیشه عاشق درس بودم، و فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که از درس فرار کنم، ولی اومد...ولی خب هرکسی با یه چیزی دلش خوشه دیگه؛ روحیه آدما یکی نیست...
> براتون آرزوی حال خوب دارم...


کیتی پری خداییش اگه یکی دو تا متن دیگه ازت بخونم افسردگیم عود میکنه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rezzanr

> آره زندگی کلا یه تجربه شخصی تک نفره س..خب احساس نکردین چون هنوز شاید 6 سال کوچیکترید..منم 6 سال پیش وضع الانم رو نمیتونستم درک یا احساس کنم...هرچیزی وقتی ارزشمنده که فه وقتش باشه بنظرم...نه اون باهایی که گفتین وقتی کنار هم باشن یه زندگی متعادل معمولی ایجاد میکنن که آدم رو استیبل میکنه....یک آدمی که حالش با درس خوبه برای خوب بودن حالش فقط نیاز به درس نداره، به خیلی چیزای دیگم احتیاج داره : ) میگم باید خیلی چیزا به آدم بگذره که خیلی چیزای دیگه واسه آدم ملموس شه...من همیشه عاشق درس بودم، و فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که از درس فرار کنم، ولی اومد...ولی خب هرکسی با یه چیزی دلش خوشه دیگه؛ روحیه آدما یکی نیست...
> براتون آرزوی حال خوب دارم...


میشه از تجربه هاتون و مسیر های اشتباهتون بگین؟ البته اگه دوست دارین. اگه حوصله نیست بعدا بگین

----------


## Hassan the bald

> هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که به کسی غبطه بخورم بخاطر اینکه تشکیل خانواده داده، یک زندگی روتین داره، بچه داره..مال شما دارن میرن، مال ما رفتن.اکثر هم دوره ای های من، حتی بچه خرخون های کلاس دیگه سروسامون گرفتن، بچه دارن، یکجا قرار و ریشه گرفتن..من هنوز تو فکر اینم که برم پزشکی بخونم، بقول اون داستان ادبیات فارسی نمیدانم کجا ریشه بدوانم! وقت آستین من دیگه داره تمام میشه/والا خانواده شما شوخی میگن مال من جدی،خانواده منم همچین فکرای عجیب غریبی میکنن؛ فکر میکنن داماد آینده شون همون جلوی در دانشگاه منتظر من وایستاده...من قراره همکلاسی یک مشت جوجه طلایی بشم این دهه ما منقرض شه زودتر از شر بدبختتیاشون خلاص شیم؛ والا آره توی محیط پزشک عمومی جراحا واسم صف کشیدن والا بخاطر همین چیزای مسخره، نمیذارن رشته لیسانس بزنم! شاید باور نکنین! من اگه قرار بود تو دانشگاه مردم رو پیدا کنم که تا حالا دوبار دانشگاه رفتم آقا مرد زندگی من توی دانشگاه نیست قطع به یقین....والا من شوهر کنم خیلی خوشحالتر میشم تا دکتر بشم واقعا زندگی بدون همسر لذت نداره؛ واسه همین میگم اگه مسولیت زندگی بود، حتی فقیر بودیم دونفری امید به زندگی بالاتر بود...


شکسته نفسی میکنید شما .راستش گاهی منم با بچه ی ۳ ساله پسر عموم که هم سن و سالیم بازی می‌کنم و یک حسای نه چندان خوشایند بهم دست میده.
درمورد پیداکردن کیس هم دختر همسایه ما بدن داره رابعه اسکویی صورتا هم بدل مرحوم فتحعلی اویسی 
اخلاقا هم جرمن شپرد. حدود سی ساله اند و با یک آقای دندان پزشک ازدواج کردن مادرشون جوری جار زدن توی محل انگار خودشون این شغل رو دارن.الان گربه های محل ما هم اینو ميدونند. شما که جای خود دارید و قطعا مرد رویاهایتان رو سوار لکسوس سفید پیدا خواهید کرد و آن شاالله این حسی که در موردش حرف می‌زنید رو پیدا می‌کنید.

----------


## Hassan the bald

> آره زندگی کلا یه تجربه شخصی تک نفره س..خب احساس نکردین چون هنوز شاید 6 سال کوچیکترید..منم 6 سال پیش وضع الانم رو نمیتونستم درک یا احساس کنم...هرچیزی وقتی ارزشمنده که فه وقتش باشه بنظرم...نه اون باهایی که گفتین وقتی کنار هم باشن یه زندگی متعادل معمولی ایجاد میکنن که آدم رو استیبل میکنه....یک آدمی که حالش با درس خوبه برای خوب بودن حالش فقط نیاز به درس نداره، به خیلی چیزای دیگم احتیاج داره : ) میگم باید خیلی چیزا به آدم بگذره که خیلی چیزای دیگه واسه آدم ملموس شه...من همیشه عاشق درس بودم، و فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که از درس فرار کنم، ولی اومد...ولی خب هرکسی با یه چیزی دلش خوشه دیگه؛ روحیه آدما یکی نیست...
> براتون آرزوی حال خوب دارم...


با این حرف خانم کتایون پری زاده موافقم. من هم شاید یک زمانی فکر میکردم به قولی بنشین بر لب جوی و گذر عمر ببین اما هرسال یک تولد دیگه رو جشن نگرفتم که هیچ . هر روز شکست های مختلفو تجربه کردم درسی مالی کاری و در زندگی شخصی و خانوادگی هرروز وضع بدتر از دیروز و کاهش دادن حداقل آرزو که هیچ . حتی نیاز اولیه وقتی هم که حرف و حدیث و تمسخر دیگران و بلاهایی وتحقیر هایی که دیدم روی هم تلنبار شد ذهنیتم عوض شد. الان هم به قولی بی حس شدم نه از خوشحالی بلکه به خاطر از رمق افتادن و به قول اونوری ها دویدن توی hamster wheel.

----------


## Hassan the bald

> هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که به کسی غبطه بخورم بخاطر اینکه تشکیل خانواده داده، یک زندگی روتین داره، بچه داره..مال شما دارن میرن، مال ما رفتن.اکثر هم دوره ای های من، حتی بچه خرخون های کلاس دیگه سروسامون گرفتن، بچه دارن، یکجا قرار و ریشه گرفتن..من هنوز تو فکر اینم که برم پزشکی بخونم، بقول اون داستان ادبیات فارسی نمیدانم کجا ریشه بدوانم! وقت آستین من دیگه داره تمام میشه/والا خانواده شما شوخی میگن مال من جدی،خانواده منم همچین فکرای عجیب غریبی میکنن؛ فکر میکنن داماد آینده شون همون جلوی در دانشگاه منتظر من وایستاده...من قراره همکلاسی یک مشت جوجه طلایی بشم این دهه ما منقرض شه زودتر از شر بدبختتیاشون خلاص شیم؛ والا آره توی محیط پزشک عمومی جراحا واسم صف کشیدن والا بخاطر همین چیزای مسخره، نمیذارن رشته لیسانس بزنم! شاید باور نکنین! من اگه قرار بود تو دانشگاه مردم رو پیدا کنم که تا حالا دوبار دانشگاه رفتم آقا مرد زندگی من توی دانشگاه نیست قطع به یقین....والا من شوهر کنم خیلی خوشحالتر میشم تا دکتر بشم واقعا زندگی بدون همسر لذت نداره؛ واسه همین میگم اگه مسولیت زندگی بود، حتی فقیر بودیم دونفری امید به زندگی بالاتر بود...


برای مشورت در مورد انتخاب رشته با زوج پزشک متخصصی حرف زدم که هم ورودی بودن توی دوران دانشجویی ازدواج کردن باهم طرح رفتن و بعد هم بچه دار شدن ولی بچشون رو توی سه سالگی از دست دادن و روی دست خودشون جون داد.البته الان یک کوچولوی دیگه دارن که هی تلفنو از دست باباش می‌کشید و یکی دیگه هم توی راه. حرفی که بهم زد این بود که وقتی بچمون رفت داشتم به مرز جنون می‌رسیدم و حتی به فکر خودکشی هم افتادم و خانمم هم همین طور اما وقتی باهم آروم گرفتیم فهمیدم که از پس این مشکل هم باهم برمی‌آید همون طور که از پس بقیه برآمدیم.  یک دفعه یک حس تنهایی بدی بهم دست داد و باخودم که فکر کردم دیدم هیچ کس غیر از پدرومادر اینطوری در کنارم نبوده‌ حتی بهترین دوست حتی خواهرم که رفته دنبال زنگی خودش پس فقط شما نیستید که این حسو دارید و به نظرم با گذر زمان برای همه اتفاق می افته.

----------


## Barca

> آره زندگی کلا یه تجربه شخصی تک نفره س..خب احساس نکردین چون هنوز شاید 6 سال کوچیکترید..منم 6 سال پیش وضع الانم رو نمیتونستم درک یا احساس کنم...هرچیزی وقتی ارزشمنده که فه وقتش باشه بنظرم...نه اون باهایی که گفتین وقتی کنار هم باشن یه زندگی متعادل معمولی ایجاد میکنن که آدم رو استیبل میکنه....یک آدمی که حالش با درس خوبه برای خوب بودن حالش فقط نیاز به درس نداره، به خیلی چیزای دیگم احتیاج داره : ) میگم باید خیلی چیزا به آدم بگذره که خیلی چیزای دیگه واسه آدم ملموس شه...من همیشه عاشق درس بودم، و فکر نمیکردم روزی بیاد که از درس فرار کنم، ولی اومد...ولی خب هرکسی با یه چیزی دلش خوشه دیگه؛ روحیه آدما یکی نیست...
> براتون آرزوی حال خوب دارم...


نه فکر نمیکنم بخاطر ۶ سال کوچیکتر بودنم باشه فکر میکنم بخاطر دید متفاوتمون باشه . شما یه اتاق مربعی شکل رو تصور کنید که دور تا دورش پنجره داره اما ارتفاع پنجره ها متفاوته ؛مثلا یه پنجره از زمین ۳۰ سانت فاصله داره و یکی ۱۰۰ سانت فاصله ، ادم ها زندگی رو از پنجره های متفاوت میبینن که وقتی زوایه پنجره متفاوت باشه منظره ای هم که میبینیم متفاوته . البته شاید چون من هیچ وقت علاقه ای به ازدواج نداشتم هم باعث شده که لااقل دغدغه تاهل هیچ وقت توی ذهنم نیاد.

ممنونم زنده باشید شما هم همینطور

----------


## katy perry

> کیتی پری خداییش اگه یکی دو تا متن دیگه ازت بخونم افسردگیم عود میکنه


 :Yahoo (4): وای خیلی خوب بود...نه از افسردگی نبود. شاید چون فضای بحث جدی بود خیلی غم انگیز بود :Yahoo (1): من اتفاقا آدم پوست کلفتی هستم... با چیزای کوچیک زندگی خوشحال میشم ...اگه ناراحتم زود یادم میره...الان مهلت انتخاب رشته تمام شه انرژیم میره بالا..سوالای قبلی رم حال ندارم خدایی جواب بدم؛ ولی دیگه اشتباهی بود که بامید تغییر و بهبودی انجام شد...

----------


## Barca

> با این حرف خانم کتایون پری زاده موافقم. من هم شاید یک زمانی فکر میکردم به قولی بنشین بر لب جوی و گذر عمر ببین اما هرسال یک تولد دیگه رو جشن نگرفتم که هیچ . هر روز شکست های مختلفو تجربه کردم درسی مالی کاری و در زندگی شخصی و خانوادگی هرروز وضع بدتر از دیروز و کاهش دادن حداقل آرزو که هیچ . حتی نیاز اولیه وقتی هم که حرف و حدیث و تمسخر دیگران و بلاهایی وتحقیر هایی که دیدم روی هم تلنبار شد ذهنیتم عوض شد. الان هم به قولی بی حس شدم نه از خوشحالی بلکه به خاطر از رمق افتادن و به قول اونوری ها دویدن توی hamster wheel.


این شکست ها و ناراحتی ها توی زندگی همه هست ، شاید کمی بیشتر و کمی کمتر . بنظرم واقعا اول نوع شخصیت انسانها و بعد محیط و خانواده باعث نگاه و شکل فرد به زندگی میشن ، زندگی همانقدر که سخت هست همانقدر هم جذابه ، الان شما توی انجمن بگو حاضری دور از جون فردا نباشی ،خیلی ها با وجود همه رنج هاشون تمایل دارن فردا رو ببیند ؛ یک بار زندگی میکنیم بنظر من خیلی حیف هست که با ناامیدی و بی انگیزگی سپری شه با وجود همه شرایط غم انگیز کشور تا الی اخر ..
موفق باشید (:

----------


## katy perry

> شکسته نفسی میکنید شما .راستش گاهی منم با بچه ی ۳ ساله پسر عموم که هم سن و سالیم بازی می‌کنم و یک حسای نه چندان خوشایند بهم دست میده.
> درمورد پیداکردن کیس هم دختر همسایه ما بدن داره رابعه اسکویی صورتا هم بدل مرحوم فتحعلی اویسی 
> اخلاقا هم جرمن شپرد. حدود سی ساله اند و با یک آقای دندان پزشک ازدواج کردن مادرشون جوری جار زدن توی محل انگار خودشون این شغل رو دارن.الان گربه های محل ما هم اینو ميدونند. شما که جای خود دارید و قطعا مرد رویاهایتان رو سوار لکسوس سفید پیدا خواهید کرد و آن شاالله این حسی که در موردش حرف می‌زنید رو پیدا می‌کنید.


گفتم درباره ازدواج حرف نزنم بهتره سوتفاهم پیش میاد :Yahoo (4):  اتفاقا بنده اصلا مدنظرم همچین چیزی نیست و نمیتونم بگم این ازدواج موفقیه...من پارامترهای دیگه ای رو به عنوان خط کشم استفاده میکنم..ولی درکل هرچیز زندگی به وقتش اتفاق می افته..همه اینا سیر طبیعی زندگی آدمه، مثل نیاز به اکسیژن، غذا، مسکن، و...
بهرحال شاید صحبت بنده بد جا افتاده واسه دوستان...من اکیم؛ منتظر کسی هم نیستم؛ ولی خب نیاز آدما فرق میکنه توی هر برهه ای از زندگی...من تا یکمدت پیش هم خیلی با رفیقهام وقت میگذروندم ولی الان حوصله دوستامم ندارم؛ چون هرچیزی تا یه جایی میتونه واسه آدم خوب باشه...بهرحال امیدوارم موفق باشید تو پزشکی، کلی اتفاق خوب بیفته، بهرحال به فال نیم بگیرینش...موفق باشید

----------


## Barca

> گفتم درباره ازدواج حرف نزنم بهتره سوتفاهم پیش میاد اتفاقا بنده اصلا مدنظرم همچین چیزی نیست و نمیتونم بگم این ازدواج موفقیه...من پارامترهای دیگه ای رو به عنوان خط کشم استفاده میکنم..ولی درکل هرچیز زندگی به وقتش اتفاق می افته..همه اینا سیر طبیعی زندگی آدمه، مثل نیاز به اکسیژن، غذا، مسکن، و...
> بهرحال شاید صحبت بنده بد جا افتاده واسه دوستان...من اکیم؛ منتظر کسی هم نیستم؛ ولی خب نیاز آدما فرق میکنه توی هر برهه ای از زندگی...من تا یکمدت پیش هم خیلی با رفیقهام وقت میگذروندم ولی الان حوصله دوستامم ندارم؛ چون هرچیزی تا یه جایی میتونه واسه آدم خوب باشه...بهرحال امیدوارم موفق باشید تو پزشکی، کلی اتفاق خوب بیفته، بهرحال به فال نیم بگیرینش...موفق باشید


پارامتر هارو خیلی خوب گفتید ، متاسفانه فکر میکنن هرفردی که پزشک یا دندان پزشک و یا متمکن مالی باشه باید باهاش ازدواج کرد ، ازدواج خیلی پیچیده تر از این حرف هاست که اقایون یا خانم ها هرکسی رو پزشک یا دندانپزشک بود قصد ازدواج باهاشون رو داشت انتخاب کنن به ارامش رسیدن !! اگر ازدواج انقدر ساده و سطحی بود این همه جدایی و نارضایتی و خیانت بین انسانها زیاد نبود . 

از هم صحبتی با شما خیلی خوش حال شدم (:

----------


## Hassan the bald

> گفتم درباره ازدواج حرف نزنم بهتره سوتفاهم پیش میاد اتفاقا بنده اصلا مدنظرم همچین چیزی نیست و نمیتونم بگم این ازدواج موفقیه...من پارامترهای دیگه ای رو به عنوان خط کشم استفاده میکنم..ولی درکل هرچیز زندگی به وقتش اتفاق می افته..همه اینا سیر طبیعی زندگی آدمه، مثل نیاز به اکسیژن، غذا، مسکن، و...
> بهرحال شاید صحبت بنده بد جا افتاده واسه دوستان...من اکیم؛ منتظر کسی هم نیستم؛ ولی خب نیاز آدما فرق میکنه توی هر برهه ای از زندگی...من تا یکمدت پیش هم خیلی با رفیقهام وقت میگذروندم ولی الان حوصله دوستامم ندارم؛ چون هرچیزی تا یه جایی میتونه واسه آدم خوب باشه...بهرحال امیدوارم موفق باشید تو پزشکی، کلی اتفاق خوب بیفته، بهرحال به فال نیم بگیرینش...موفق باشید


من قصد جسارت و ناراحت کردن شما رو نداشتم فقط خواستم بگم تمام این حسایی رو که شما درموردش صحبت کردی برای من و خیلی های دیگه هم پیش اومده و کاملا درکتون میکنم نه اینکه اهانتی کرده باشم به نظرم الان هم این تاپیک به جای مشاوره و انتخاب رشته تبدیل به غم نامه شده . والا  من نمیدونستم این همه آدم با دل پر به این تاپیک سر میزنه و قصدم به راه انداختی مسابقه ی کی افسرده تره کی ناراحت تره نبود اصلا . 
امیدوارم شما و بقیه هم به هرچی که استحقاقش رو دارید برسید و موفق باشید.

----------


## Hassan the bald

> پارامتر هارو خیلی خوب گفتید ، متاسفانه فکر میکنن هرفردی که پزشک یا دندان پزشک و یا متمکن مالی باشه باید باهاش ازدواج کرد ، ازدواج خیلی پیچیده تر از این حرف هاست که اقایون یا خانم ها هرکسی رو پزشک یا دندانپزشک بود قصد ازدواج باهاشون رو داشت انتخاب کنن به ارامش رسیدن !! اگر ازدواج انقدر ساده و سطحی بود این همه جدایی و نارضایتی و خیانت بین انسانها زیاد نبود . 
> 
> از هم صحبتی با شما خیلی خوش حال شدم (:


قصد من هم این نبود که بگم این ها پارامتر زندگی اند و یا هرچی یا توهینی به کسی کرده باشم فقط خواستم بگم که اولش با این فکر اومدم توی این تاپیک چون فکر کردم دیگه من عندشم و دنیا تموم بعدش دیدم هی دل غافل دل همه پره و اینجا یک جورایی با هر پست فضا دلگیر تر میشه.
امیدوارم شماهم توی انتخاب رشته و مسیر آیندتون موفق باشید چون به نظرم مطالب اینجا حاصل عمر از دست رفته ی خیلی هاست و میتونه کمکی باشه واسه شما جوون تر ها. از ماکه گذشت.هیییی.

----------


## katy perry

> من قصد جسارت و ناراحت کردن شما رو نداشتم فقط خواستم بگم تمام این حسایی رو که شما درموردش صحبت کردی برای من و خیلی های دیگه هم پیش اومده و کاملا درکتون میکنم نه اینکه اهانتی کرده باشم به نظرم الان هم این تاپیک به جای مشاوره و انتخاب رشته تبدیل به غم نامه شده . والا  من نمیدونستم این همه آدم با دل پر به این تاپیک سر میزنه و قصدم به راه انداختی مسابقه ی کی افسرده تره کی ناراحت تره نبود اصلا . 
> امیدوارم شما و بقیه هم به هرچی که استحقاقش رو دارید برسید و موفق باشید.


نه آقای دکتر این چه حرفیه؛ نارحت چرا :Yahoo (3):  آره فهمیدم منظور شمارو که حس همدلی داشتین، منم گفتم بحث جمع بشه تاپیک از موضوع اصلیش منحرف شد :Yahoo (4):  آره روزای آخر انتخاب رشته س روی هممون فشاره دلامون پره میایم اینجا بعضا موارد مشابه میبینیم دیگه  صحبت پیش میاد..نه میدونم ما هیچ کدوممون افسرده نیستیم فقط شاید از زیادی دویدن بدون استراحت خسته شدیم...یکم توقف کنیم نفس تازه کنیم باز میتونیم ادامه بدیم...والا هممون امید داریم که زنده ایم که ادامه میدیم، فقط آدمایی که زنده نیستن ناامیدن :Yahoo (1):  شما هم الان رشته باین خوبی قبول شدین بفال نیک بگیرین، قطعا کلی اتفاق خوب توی راهه...اگه توی جریان زندگی بندارین خودتونو می بینین همه چی اونقدم زشت نیست ( البته اینارو بخودمم میگم چون باور دارم زندگی با همه سختیاش خیلی خوشگله و تجربه خیلی جذابیه)...مسیر خوشحالیای هرکی ممکنه متفاوت باشه...امیدوارم شما هم ناراحت نباشین یا اگه جوری صحبت کردم که دچار سوتفاهم شدین معذرت میخوام..الهی واسه شمام بهترینا اتفاق بیفته

----------


## katy perry

ما سه نفر این وقت شب که گویا بیخوابی زده به سرمون بیاین بحث رو مختومه اعلام کنیم تا فردا صبح نیومدن به جرم اسپم دادن هممون رو ننداختن بیرون :Yahoo (4): 
همه قصدامون خوب بوده قطعا...هممونم دلمون واسه هم میسوزه میخوایم همو کمک کنیم؛دیگه روی همو ببوسیم بریم بخوابیم :Yahoo (76): 
شب هر سه تامون بخیر....دیگه همو ریپلای نزنیم که والا فردا آراز آزارمون میده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام ببخشید چون تاپیک در مورد مقایسه دارو و پزشکی بود اومدم میخواستم نظر شماها رو بدونم چون خودم خیلی سردرگمم  
علاقه من کلا به ساخت  داروهای از جمله داروی سرطان و تحقیق توی این حوزه هست اول میخواستم آنکولوژیست بشم اما به دلیل اینکه به علاقه ی من (یعنی یه راه جدید برای درمان سرطان و پیشگیری) ارتباط زیادی نداشت از فکر کردن به اون صرف نظر کردم مورد بعدی بیوتکنولوژی و داروسازی هست، من به دلیل اینکه بیوتکنولوژی در کشور ما در حال حاضر وضعیت مطلوبی نداره صرف نظر کردم از انتخابش و دارو رو انتخاب کردم(اصلا فکر مهاجرت ندارم وگرنه بیو گزینه خوبی بود ) از یک نفر که داروساز صنعت بود شنیده بودم که توی صنعت تجربه مهم تر از مدرک تخصص هست میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی اطلاع داره که میشه از داروسازی عمومی وارد کارهای ساخت داروی سرطان شد ممنونش میشم که اطلاعات خودش رو در اختیارم بزاره  (چون گمونم سرطان با نانو و بیوتکنولوژی هست البته داروهای شیمیایی هم در درمان سرطان بی تاثیر نیستند) یه سوال دیگه اینکه میشه از پزشکی وارد تحقیق در مورد سرطان شد ؟ ( کلا علاقم به سرطان و تحقیق در مورد اون هست )ببخشید اگر زیاد شد

----------


## rezzanr

> سلام ببخشید چون تاپیک در مورد مقایسه دارو و پزشکی بود اومدم میخواستم نظر شماها رو بدونم چون خودم خیلی سردرگمم ������ 
> علاقه من کلا به ساخت  داروهای از جمله داروی سرطان و تحقیق توی این حوزه هست اول میخواستم آنکولوژیست بشم اما به دلیل اینکه به علاقه ی من (یعنی یه راه جدید برای درمان سرطان و پیشگیری) ارتباط زیادی نداشت از فکر کردن به اون صرف نظر کردم مورد بعدی بیوتکنولوژی و داروسازی هست، من به دلیل اینکه بیوتکنولوژی در کشور ما در حال حاضر وضعیت مطلوبی نداره صرف نظر کردم از انتخابش و دارو رو انتخاب کردم(اصلا فکر مهاجرت ندارم وگرنه بیو گزینه خوبی بود ) از یک نفر که داروساز صنعت بود شنیده بودم که توی صنعت تجربه مهم تر از مدرک تخصص هست میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی اطلاع داره که میشه از داروسازی عمومی وارد کارهای ساخت داروی سرطان شد ممنونش میشم که اطلاعات خودش رو در اختیارم بزاره  (چون گمونم سرطان با نانو و بیوتکنولوژی هست البته داروهای شیمیایی هم در درمان سرطان بی تاثیر نیستند) یه سوال دیگه اینکه میشه از پزشکی وارد تحقیق در مورد سرطان شد ؟ ( کلا علاقم به سرطان و تحقیق در مورد اون هست )ببخشید اگر زیاد شد ������������


سلام. ولی فکر کنم درمان سرطان و کارای تحقیقاتی اون ربط به پزشکی داره. چون برای درمان یک بیماری شما باید از بدن و ساختارش و و... اطلاعات داشته باشین

----------


## rezzanr

> من قصد جسارت و ناراحت کردن شما رو نداشتم فقط خواستم بگم تمام این حسایی رو که شما درموردش صحبت کردی برای من و خیلی های دیگه هم پیش اومده و کاملا درکتون میکنم نه اینکه اهانتی کرده باشم به نظرم الان هم این تاپیک به جای مشاوره و انتخاب رشته تبدیل به غم نامه شده . والا  من نمیدونستم این همه آدم با دل پر به این تاپیک سر میزنه و قصدم به راه انداختی مسابقه ی کی افسرده تره کی ناراحت تره نبود اصلا . 
> امیدوارم شما و بقیه هم به هرچی که استحقاقش رو دارید برسید و موفق باشید.


اره تاپیک به سمت غم و ناراحتی حرکت کرد  تقصیر شما هم نیست. متاسفانه اوضاع جوری شده که بچه ها از هر رشته ای ناراحت باشن. اگه کسی که پزشکی میخوند موقع تحصیل و حتی کشیک از نظر مالی  و اقتصادی مشکل نداشت بنظرتون اینقدر ناراحتی میکرد؟ نه چون با ارامش مینشست درسش رو میخوند و طبابت یاد میگرفت.

----------


## _Dawn_

> سلام. ولی فکر کنم درمان سرطان و کارای تحقیقاتی اون ربط به پزشکی داره. چون برای درمان یک بیماری شما باید از بدن و ساختارش و و... اطلاعات داشته باشین


علوم زیادی برای این موضوع دخیل هستن
یک نفر به تنهایی روی پروژه کار نمیکنه
از چندین رشته متخصص لازمه

----------


## rezzanr

> علوم زیادی برای این موضوع دخیل هستن
> یک نفر به تنهایی روی پروژه کار نمیکنه
> از چندین رشته متخصص لازمه


اره ولی مدیریت اصلی کار با پزشکه. چون اونم دارو هارو تو یه زمانی میخونه و راجبشون اطلاعات داره+ اون پزشکایی که اینکارو میکنن معمولا خودشون خیلی با سواد هستن و توی رشته های مختلف مطالعه کردن

----------


## _Dawn_

> اره ولی مدیریت اصلی کار با پزشکه. چون اونم دارو هارو تو یه زمانی میخونه و راجبشون اطلاعات داره+ اون پزشکایی که اینکارو میکنن معمولا خودشون خیلی با سواد هستن و توی رشته های مختلف مطالعه کردن


جالبه
من فکر میکردم داروسازی رشته تحقیقاتی تری از پزشکی باشه

----------


## rezzanr

> جالبه
> من فکر میکردم داروسازی رشته تحقیقاتی تری از پزشکی باشه


 هردو رشته از تحقیقاتی ترین رشته ها هستن. ولی خب موضوعشون فرق داره

----------


## یا حق 💚

آها پس هم از پزشکی و هم از دارو میشه رفت درسته ؟ بعد اینکه تو دوران پزشکی عمومی هم میتونیم تحقیقات سرطان داشته باشیم ؟یا نه فقط تخصص ؟؟؟؟ ولی فک کنم ساخت دارو در واحد R&Dو تشکیل فرمولاسیون اولیه کار اصلی داروساز هست که متاسفانه بیشتر داروساز های کشور ما به فکر تاسیس داروخانه هستند نه تحقیق و ساخت داروی جدید به نظرم داروسازی می‌تونه رشته بسیار پردرآمدی باشه البته اگه داروهاFDAآمریکا رو بگیره و. جهانی بشه خلاصه فک کنم پزشکان تو ساخت دارو دست ندارن و فقط در بحث مطالعات بالینی نقش مهمی ایفا میکنند البته بله ساخت یک دارو نیاز به رشته های مختلف و افراد مختلف داره . بازم ممنون از اینکه جوابمو دادید در ضمن اطلاعی ندارید که داروساز عمومی می‌تونه تو هردو حوزه بیوتکنولوژی و داروهای شیمیایی کار کنه ؟ چون شنیدم تو واحد تحقیق و توسعه شرکت های داروسازی و کلا توی شرکت های داروسازی phdداشتن مهم نیس و اون ها به سابقه کار و تجربه فرد نگاه میکنن

----------


## Hassan the bald

> اره تاپیک به سمت غم و ناراحتی حرکت کرد  تقصیر شما هم نیست. متاسفانه اوضاع جوری شده که بچه ها از هر رشته ای ناراحت باشن. اگه کسی که پزشکی میخوند موقع تحصیل و حتی کشیک از نظر مالی  و اقتصادی مشکل نداشت بنظرتون اینقدر ناراحتی میکرد؟ نه چون با ارامش مینشست درسش رو میخوند و طبابت یاد میگرفت.


راستی شما پزشکی زدید یا دندان آخرش؟من دندان زدم ولی آخرش فکر کنم مجبور شم برم پزشکی.
حالا هم چند تا تاپیک انجمن خوندم درمورد معرفی رشته ی پزشکی اما نمیدونم چجوری باید خودمو آماده کنم برای روبرویی با این رشته و صحنه های دلخراش و تهدید شدن توسط اطرافیان بیمارها و محیط آلوده و پراسترس. 
اگه تاپیک مفیدی میشناسین معرفی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## مالفیسنت

قطعا *دارو*

----------


## youhans

> سلام ببخشید چون تاپیک در مورد مقایسه دارو و پزشکی بود اومدم میخواستم نظر شماها رو بدونم چون خودم خیلی سردرگمم ������ 
> علاقه من کلا به ساخت  داروهای از جمله داروی سرطان و تحقیق توی این حوزه هست اول میخواستم آنکولوژیست بشم اما به دلیل اینکه به علاقه ی من (یعنی یه راه جدید برای درمان سرطان و پیشگیری) ارتباط زیادی نداشت از فکر کردن به اون صرف نظر کردم مورد بعدی بیوتکنولوژی و داروسازی هست، من به دلیل اینکه بیوتکنولوژی در کشور ما در حال حاضر وضعیت مطلوبی نداره صرف نظر کردم از انتخابش و دارو رو انتخاب کردم(اصلا فکر مهاجرت ندارم وگرنه بیو گزینه خوبی بود ) از یک نفر که داروساز صنعت بود شنیده بودم که توی صنعت تجربه مهم تر از مدرک تخصص هست میخواستم بدونم اگه کسی اطلاع داره که میشه از داروسازی عمومی وارد کارهای ساخت داروی سرطان شد ممنونش میشم که اطلاعات خودش رو در اختیارم بزاره  (چون گمونم سرطان با نانو و بیوتکنولوژی هست البته داروهای شیمیایی هم در درمان سرطان بی تاثیر نیستند) یه سوال دیگه اینکه میشه از پزشکی وارد تحقیق در مورد سرطان شد ؟ ( کلا علاقم به سرطان و تحقیق در مورد اون هست )ببخشید اگر زیاد شد ������������


سلام . وقت بخیر 
در حوزه درمان و پیشگیری سرطان به خاطر اینکه هیلی موضوع پیچیده ای هستش و کلی از ارگان های بدن درگیر سرطان میشن ، برای پیشرفت بهتر پژوهش چندین و چند فرد با رشته های تخصصی وارد میشن و به صورت گروهی کار رو جلو میبرند 
حالا این افراد میتونند پزشک باشند ، داروساز باشند ، بیوتکنلوژیست باشن حتی متخصص تو حوزه علم آمار و جمع اوری اطلاعات هم نیازه 
ولی در کل چون هنوز سرطان مثل یک مسیله ریاضی حل نشده است اگر میخواهید بین اینها یک رشته رو انتخاب کنید قطعا در درجه اول بیوتکنلوژی و بعد برای دکترای تخصصی گزایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی شما رو به خواستتون خیلی نزدیک میکنه ، در درجه دوم هم تحصیل در رشته داروسازی عمومی و گزایش دکترای تخصصی بیوتکنولوژی دارویی . 
موفق باشید

----------


## rezzanr

> سلام . وقت بخیر 
> در حوزه درمان و پیشگیری سرطان به خاطر اینکه هیلی موضوع پیچیده ای هستش و کلی از ارگان های بدن درگیر سرطان میشن ، برای پیشرفت بهتر پژوهش چندین و چند فرد با رشته های تخصصی وارد میشن و به صورت گروهی کار رو جلو میبرند 
> حالا این افراد میتونند پزشک باشند ، داروساز باشند ، بیوتکنلوژیست باشن حتی متخصص تو حوزه علم آمار و جمع اوری اطلاعات هم نیازه 
> ولی در کل چون هنوز سرطان مثل یک مسیله ریاضی حل نشده است اگر میخواهید بین اینها یک رشته رو انتخاب کنید قطعا در درجه اول بیوتکنلوژی و بعد برای دکترای تخصصی گزایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی شما رو به خواستتون خیلی نزدیک میکنه ، در درجه دوم هم تحصیل در رشته داروسازی عمومی و گزایش دکترای تخصصی بیوتکنولوژی دارویی . 
> موفق باشید


البته برای انتخاب رشته برای درمان بیماری سرطان بستگی داره از چه راهی درمان قراره انجام بشه. اگه ژن باشه بیو تکنولوژی جوابه ...

----------


## rezzanr

> راستی شما پزشکی زدید یا دندان آخرش؟من دندان زدم ولی آخرش فکر کنم مجبور شم برم پزشکی.
> حالا هم چند تا تاپیک انجمن خوندم درمورد معرفی رشته ی پزشکی اما نمیدونم چجوری باید خودمو آماده کنم برای روبرویی با این رشته و صحنه های دلخراش و تهدید شدن توسط اطرافیان بیمارها و محیط آلوده و پراسترس. 
> اگه تاپیک مفیدی میشناسین معرفی کنید ممنون میشم.


پزشکی زدم.  برای معرفی پزشکی تاپیک اینجا کامل نیست. چون فوق فوق بچه های اینجا دیگه عمومیشونو تموم کرده باشن و تجربه کافی ندارن. بهتره برین تو یوتیوب بزنین درباره پزشکی و ادمای زیادی هستن توضیح بدن

----------


## rezzanr

> آها پس هم از پزشکی و هم از دارو میشه رفت درسته ؟ بعد اینکه تو دوران پزشکی عمومی هم میتونیم تحقیقات سرطان داشته باشیم ؟یا نه فقط تخصص ؟؟؟؟ ولی فک کنم ساخت دارو در واحد R&Dو تشکیل فرمولاسیون اولیه کار اصلی داروساز هست که متاسفانه بیشتر داروساز های کشور ما به فکر تاسیس داروخانه هستند نه تحقیق و ساخت داروی جدید به نظرم داروسازی می‌تونه رشته بسیار پردرآمدی باشه البته اگه داروهاFDAآمریکا رو بگیره و. جهانی بشه خلاصه فک کنم پزشکان تو ساخت دارو دست ندارن و فقط در بحث مطالعات بالینی نقش مهمی ایفا میکنند البته بله ساخت یک دارو نیاز به رشته های مختلف و افراد مختلف داره . بازم ممنون از اینکه جوابمو دادید در ضمن اطلاعی ندارید که داروساز عمومی می‌تونه تو هردو حوزه بیوتکنولوژی و داروهای شیمیایی کار کنه ؟ چون شنیدم تو واحد تحقیق و توسعه شرکت های داروسازی و کلا توی شرکت های داروسازی phdداشتن مهم نیس و اون ها به سابقه کار و تجربه فرد نگاه میکنن


شما همینکه وارد پزشکی شدین میرین سمت دفتر تحقیقات و ثبت نام میکنید. اونجا برای شما کارگاه اموزشی و .. میزارن و اماده میکنن شمارو. برای داروسازی رو نمیدونم...

----------


## Metanoia

یکی از دوستانم به لطف خدا امسال رتبه ی خوبی کسب کردن 
توی انخاب رشته زدن پزشکی 
خیلی از دانشجویانی که باهاشون برای انتخاب رشته صحبت کردن ناراضی بودن و فشار و سختی ها میگفتن و به این دوست ما هم توصیه میکردن که پزشکی رو نزنن 
اما دوست من به رغم همه ی این حرف ها پزشکی رو انتخاب کردن 
وقتی ازشون پرسیدم دلیلش رو  گفت من از زمانی که فهمیدم ایران تو خاورمیانه واقع شده فهمیدم که این زندگی بدرد نمیخوره پس فرقش چیه پزشکی دندون یا هر چی حداقلش انخاب این رشته یه روزنه ی امیدی برای مستقل شدن تو خانواده ی به شدت سختگیر من داره

----------


## mohammad1397

> راستی شما پزشکی زدید یا دندان آخرش؟من دندان زدم ولی آخرش فکر کنم مجبور شم برم پزشکی.
> حالا هم چند تا تاپیک انجمن خوندم درمورد معرفی رشته ی پزشکی اما نمیدونم چجوری باید خودمو آماده کنم برای روبرویی با این رشته و صحنه های دلخراش و تهدید شدن توسط اطرافیان بیمارها و محیط آلوده و پراسترس. 
> اگه تاپیک مفیدی میشناسین معرفی کنید ممنون میشم.


شما دندون تعهدی شورا هم زدی؟

----------


## Hassan the bald

> شما دندون تعهدی شورا هم زدی؟


نه حاضرم بینایی و فیزیوتراپی روزانه بزنم ولی تعهدی نزنم. من قبلا توی مهندسی کارایی که فرقی با بردگی و بیگاری ندارن انجام دادم و به هیچ وجه حاضر نیستم اون شرایط رو تجربه کنم.
با چند نفر که جای خوش آب و هوا هم افتادن صحبت کردم پشیمون بودن . 
میگفتن هرجور شده آزاد میخوندیم یا دوباره کنکور می‌دادیم حداقل بعد ۶ سال آزاد بودیم نه اینکه دیگه تو شهر کوچیک زندانی شیم . یک ونیم برابرها که محل خدمت هم نزدند تا تطمیع کنند و بعدا هرجا گفتند باید بری.

----------

